# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  دعوت به همکاری در مجلۀ برنامه نویس

## Mehdi Asgari

سلام
احتمالا اکثر اعضا در جریان باشن که اخیرا بحثی دربارۀ ایجاد یک مجله برای سایت برنامه نویس شروع شد و مسئولین سایت هم چراغ سبز نشون دادن. 
تاپیک مذکور: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=134217
پس از اعلام آمادگی بعضی از اعضا و جدی تر شدن بحث ، چارت وظایف و مسئولین مجله هم مشخص شد ؛ قسمت اول انتخاب سردبیر بود که دوستان لطف داشتن و من رو به عنوان سردبیر انتخاب کردن. (https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=137704)
به مرور تمام چیزایی رو که به ذهنم می رسه اینجا می نویسم و از تمام اعضایی که مایلن همکاری داشته باشن (به هر نحوی) همینجا دعوت می کنم به همکاری.
فعلا قسمت مهم کار انتخاب اعضا هست. من فعلا پیشنهادی نمی دم و منتظرم دوستان خودشون تخصص و علایقشون رو ذکر کرده و عنوان کنن که در کدوم بخش میخوان همکاری کنن
برای هیئت تحریریه: علاوه بر اعضای ثابت ، هر کدوم از اعضا که مایل باشن می تونن برای مجله  مطلب بنویسن. 
از دوستانی که کار گرافیکی کردن قبلا و می تونن طرح روی جلد و پشت جلد مجله رو طراحی کنن ، خواهش می کنم پیشنهاد هاشون رو در این تاپیک به صورت ضمیمه قرار بدن. 
همچنین یک طرح صفحه و قالب نیاز داریم که در اندازۀ مجله (ترجیحا A4) و شامل فونت متن ، فونت تیتر ها (انگلیسی و فارسی) ، میزان حاشیه ها و .... باشه (به فرمت Word 2000 تا بقیۀ دوستان تمام مطالب رو بر اساس این فرمت کلی تحویل دبیر سرویس و دیگر مسئولین مجله بدن تا فشار زیادی روی صفحه ارا نیفته)
برای لوگو ، پیشنهاد من استفاده از آرم خود سایت برنامه نویس هست
با توجه به تجارب قبلی ، دیدم که خیلی ها کار ویراستار و پیش خوان رو پایین تر از مثلا نویسنده می دونن ؛ دوستان این یه کار تیمی است و هر کسی (گرافیست ، نویسنده ، سردبیر ، ویراستار ، ...) در نتیجۀ نهایی سهم داره. پس خواهشا این دو پست رو خالی نذارید
در ضمن از نویسندگان هم خواهش می کنم خودشون حتما مطالبشون رو مرور کنن تا کمتر حاوی غلط های گرامری ، فنی و ... باشه (نه این که همۀ کارها رو به ویراستار محول کنن)

فعلا من به صورت کلی این فرمت رو پیشنهاد می کنم ، بقیۀ دوستان هم نظراتشون رو عنوان کنن: (بدون ترتیب نوشتم)
سخن سردبیر
اخبار دنیای کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی
معرفی ابزار
معرفی کتاب 
سوالات برنامه نویسی (challenge)
مقالات (فعلا نظری دربارۀ تعداد ندارم. موضوع : هرچیزی که به برنامه نویسی مربوط میشه. ترجیحا مدت دار نباشن ؛ یعنی مثلا نوشتن مقاله ای در مورد LINQ ، یا regex یا اپن سورس یا پایگاه داده .... ارحجیت داره به مقاله ای دربارۀ یه نسخۀ خاص از یک زبان یا فریم ورک یا ... که فقط به موضوع خاصی می پردازه (هر چیزی که تو کتابای cookbook میشه راحت پیدا کرد))
مقالۀ انگلیسی
تاریخچه (آشنایی با بزرگان برنامه نویسی)
آشنایی با یک زبان برنامه نویسی
مصاحبه
Quote های برنامه نویسی (می تونیم تو هر صفحه یکی داشته باشیم یا این که فقط یک ستون مخصوص داشته باشه)


فرمت مجله pdf خواهد بود.
دوستان در مورد تعداد صفحات هم نظراتشون رو بگن (پیشنهاد من 40 صفحه است برای شمارۀ اول و می تونه در شماره های بعدی تغییر کنه)

(دوستان برای تبدیل اسناد Word به pdf می تونن از این ابزار رایگان استفاده کنن:
http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp)

----------


## mohsen27a

با سلام وتشکر
من آماده همکاری در مجله فوق می باشم.خبر از شما برای ادامه کار

----------


## manvaputra

جناب mehdi311ggg با سلام و عرض تبریک چند پیشنهاد:

1- بخش های ثابت رو کامل تر کنید تا بشه براشون "دبیر سرویس" انتخاب کرد
مثل: دبیر سرویس خبری
دبیر سرویس مقالات 
دبیر سرویس آموزشی
دبیر سرویس پژوهشی
......
2- شبکه رو از قلم نندازید !
3- آموزش های دوره ای رو فراموش نکنید توی بالا بردن مخاطب موثره! یادمون نره قرار نیست فقط حرفه ای ها بخونن
4- قبل از شماره اول حتما حتما و حتما یه پیش شماره منتشر کنید چون بل زذن پیش شماره میشه کاستی ها رو بررسی کرد ضمن اینکه پیش شماره زیاد نقدی برش وارد نمیشه.


کلام آخر من هم هستم  برام فرق نمیکنه کجای کارو بگیرم فقط کار راه بیافته

----------


## Daleeeeer

من با دوستمون موافقم. مهمترين مسئله مشخص كردن دبير سرويس هاست.
من يه خورده سابقه اديتوري دارم. مي تونيد رو من حساب كنيد.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> بخش های ثابت رو کامل تر کنید تا بشه براشون "دبیر سرویس" انتخاب کرد


بخش خبری و مقالات قبول ، ولی برای بقیۀ بخش ها چه عنوانی رو برای دبیر پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ (مثلا معرفی کتاب یا زندگینامه جزو چه محدوده ای هستن ؟)



> شبکه رو از قلم نندازید


این جزو مقالات هست



> آموزش های دوره ای رو فراموش نکنید


این دیگه بستگی به نویسندگان مقاله داره که بخوان و بتونن به صورت دوره ای در یک زمینه مطلب بدن



> کلام آخر من هم هستم برام فرق نمیکنه کجای کارو بگیرم فقط کار راه بیافته





> من آماده همکاری در مجله فوق می باشم.خبر از شما برای ادامه کار


لطفا تخصص یا بخشی رو که علاقه دارید در اون فعالیت کنید مشخص کنید

----------


## manvaputra

> ین دیگه بستگی به نویسندگان مقاله داره که بخوان و بتونن به صورت دوره ای در یک زمینه مطلب بدن


به نظر من مقاله با آموزش رو از هم جدا کنیم مقاله توی 5 خط Abstract باید به خواننده بفهمونه چی م یخواد بگه برای همین خواننده های یک مقاله معمولا پیش زمینه ای از اونچه که می خونن رو دارن ولی آموزش یا Tutorial می خواد یکی دو سطح بیاد پایین تر و اول به مخاطبش دید بده بعد آموزش. به نظ رمن این دو از هم جدا بشه بهتره.




> این جزو مقالات هست


متاسفانه شبکه توی سایت برنامه نویس کمی محجور واقع شده امیدوارم با اختصاص دادن یک بخش مجزا به اون توی مجله از گوشه گیری در بیاد. بخش شبکه برنامه نویس بیشتر از اونچه که به علم شبکه بپردازه محدود شده بیشتر به سوالای بازاری مثلا سابنت رو چطوری تنظیم کنم! بدون اینکه طرف بدونه اصلا سابنت برای چی هست! شبکه جز زیر شاخه هایی ازعلم کامپیوتره که علاوه بر کار عملی حتما و حتما باید روی تئوری هم تسلط داشت وگرنه یه جای کار می لنگه.





> ولی برای بقیۀ بخش ها چه عنوانی رو برای دبیر پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ (مثلا معرفی کتاب یا زندگینامه جزو چه محدوده ای هستن ؟)


برای معرفی کتاب یا ابزار من همون دبیر پژوهشی رو پیشنهاد می کنم چون به هرحال معرفی یک کتاب خوب یا ابزار خوب یه کار پژوهشی به حساب میاد.

برای زندگی نامه معتقدم نمی تونه یه بخش ثابت باشه میشه یه ستون به اون اختصاص داد و در صورت نبود مطلب میشه با چیزای دیگه مثل تاریخ چه ها جا به جا کرد

چن چیز دیگه که بش نیاز هست:
1- مدیر اجرایی: دست راست و جانشین سردبیر که می تونه کلی بار رو از روی دوش سردبیر برداره و زمانی که سردبیر گرفتاره کار ساز باشه.

2- روابط عمومی: لازمه برای ارتباط به دنیای بیرون نشریه.

3- امور مشترکین: به هر حال نشریه یه سری مشترک داره .





> لطفا تخصص یا بخشی رو که علاقه دارید در اون فعالیت کنید مشخص کنید


من توی بخش مقالات ، آموزش و شبکه البته بیشتر علمی نه بازاری ، مقالات انگلیسی اعلام آمادگی می کنم ولی در صورت لزوم تی زمینه های دیگه هم بنا به تجربه های قبلی می تونم باشم.

----------


## MIDOSE

با سلام من هم اعلام امادگی می کنم و فکر کنم بتونم تو زمینه ی شبکه و پیش خوانی فعالیت کنم(شبکه بیشتر) به راستی شبکه این جا متاسفانه دست کم گرفته شده و من حاضر به همکاری در  زمینه شبکه هستم.
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## Daleeeeer

> قل قول: 	 	 		 			 				شبکه رو از قلم نندازید 			 		 	 	 این جزو مقالات هست


سلام. دوست عزيز، جناب mehdi311ggg مي خواستم بگم كه با اين حرف شما كاملاً مخالفم. شبكه به عنوان يك فيلد كاملاً علمي و پر كاربرد جايگاهي بيش از قرار گرفتن تو بخش مقالات داره. اين فيلد اين قدر وسيع هست كه بهش بشه يك بخش مجزا، حتي به اندازه برنامه نويسي، بهش داده بشه.
من نمي دونم كه شما اين حرف رو بر چه اساسي زديد. الان تو دنياي كامپيوتر مردم تو سه فيلد كار مي كنن:

سخت افزارنرم افزار و توليد اون (اعم از هر فيلدي: سايت، برنامه كاربردي، os و ...)شبكه
خودتون بهتر در جريانيد كه شبكه چه خيل عظيمي از كاربرا رو داره. براي اينكه راحت تر به كنه صحبت من پي ببريد، فقط به گستردگي و پيشرفت اون تو 10 سال اخير توجه كنيد.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> مي خواستم بگم كه با اين حرف شما كاملاً مخالفم. شبكه به عنوان يك فيلد كاملاً علمي و پر كاربرد جايگاهي بيش از قرار گرفتن تو بخش مقالات داره.


ما مجلۀ برنامه نویسی داریم راه می ندازیم نه مجلۀ شبکه. منم موافقت کردم در مورد شبکه مقاله بنویسید (یا حتی یه ستون ثابت می تونیم بذاریم برای برنامه نویسی و امنیت شبکه)

----------


## manvaputra

> ما مجلۀ برنامه نویسی داریم راه می ندازیم نه مجلۀ شبکه. منم موافقت کردم در مورد شبکه مقاله بنویسید (یا حتی یه ستون ثابت می تونیم بذاریم برای برنامه نویسی و امنیت شبکه)


یه ستون ثابت و یا ارائه مقاله جوابگو نیست ! از طرفی فکر می کنید چون قراره برنامه نویسی باشه جایی نمیشه برای شبکه در نظرگرفت؟ به هر حال شبکه سطح علمی، اعتبار و مخاطبان نشریه رو بالا می بره فرض کنید مباحث مروبط به دوره های سیسکو به صورت دوره ای آموزش داده بشه یا معرفی تکنیکهای جدید در امر شبکه  بی شک بی تاثیر نیست

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> از طرفی فکر می کنید چون قراره برنامه نویسی باشه جایی نمیشه برای شبکه در نظرگرفت؟


پست قبلیمو دوباره بخون




> به هر حال شبکه سطح علمی، اعتبار و مخاطبان نشریه رو بالا می بره فرض کنید


خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هستن که اعتبار مجله رو بالا می برن. لطفا از یک زاویه نگاه نکنید. یکی دیگه ممکنه بیاد بگه بحث در مورد زبان های تابعی یا تئوری انواع (کلا مباحث آکادمیک) یا آخرین دستاورد های دات نت یا برنامه نویسی موازی یا هوش مصنوعی ... اعتبار مجله رو بالا می بره. هر چیزی که مرتبط با برنامه نویسی باشه در مجله گنجونده میشه (حالا اگه تو یه شماره 3 تا مطلب از شبکه بود اشکالی نداره ، ولی قرار نیست مقدار زیادیش رو به خودش تخصیصی بده. باید عدالت رعایت بشه.)
البته ممکنه در آینده میان شماره های مخصوص فلان چیز داشته باشیم. مثلا یه شماره ویژۀ شبکه یا هر چیز دیگه
(یا بخشی رو در مجله در نظر بگیریم به عنوان بخش ویژه و هر دفعه به یکی از فیلد های برنامه نویسی اختصاص بدیم.) 
صفحات مجله محدوده و تنها خوانندگانش شما نیستید ، باید بتونیم رضایت اکثریت برنامه نویسا (با بک گراند ها و تخصص های مختلف) رو جلب کنیم.

----------


## Daleeeeer

> ما مجلۀ برنامه نویسی داریم راه می ندازیم نه مجلۀ شبکه


مهندس اين حرف شما مغاير با خود وب سايت هست. چون الان توي سايت يك بخش كاملاً مجزا براي شبكه وجود داره. نه زير شاخه از برنامه نويسي. 



> یا حتی یه ستون ثابت می تونیم بذاریم برای برنامه نویسی و امنیت شبکه


اين نظر لطف شما رو مي رسونه. اما واقعاً اين جايگاه شبكه تو نظر مسئولين محترم اين سايت پر كاربر هست؟
اگه اين طوري هست، من متاسفم.



> صفحات مجله محدوده و تنها خوانندگانش شما نیستید ، باید بتونیم رضایت اکثریت برنامه نویسا (با بک گراند ها و تخصص های مختلف) رو جلب کنیم.


به نظر شما چند درصد كاربرا شبكه كار مي كنن و چند درصد مثلاً game programing. آيا شبكه يك تخصص كاملاً مستقل نيست؟
كمي بي طرفانه به مطالب نگاه كنيم.
تو دنياي واقعي همه يا برنامه نويسن يا شبكه كار. (منظور ايرانه و همه، اونايي كه تحصيلات آكادميك دارن). پس يه جورايي جلب نظر اونها هم مهمه.

----------


## manvaputra

> باید عدالت رعایت بشه


سخن از زبان ما می گویی.




> زبان های تابعی یا تئوری انواع (کلا مباحث آکادمیک) یا آخرین دستاورد های دات نت یا برنامه نویسی موازی یا هوش مصنوعی ...


همه این مباحث رو میشه توی یک زیر شاخه ای جا داد ولی شبکه چی؟




> لطفا از یک زاویه نگاه نکنید.


اتفاقا دید ما مالتی زاویه هست ما نمی گیم مثلا 10 صفحه بدارین برای شبکه نه ما حرفمون اینه شبکه هم به مقدار مساوی کنار بقیه

----------


## MIDOSE

بازم من
دوستان معذرت می خوام مزاحم می شم ولی انگار یادمون رفته ما باید سیر تکاملی مجله را طبق فلوچارت پیش بریم تا مسئولین مجله کاملا معلوم نشه سخن در مورد این که مجله موضوعش چی باشه و ... بی فایده است به نظر من بگذارید مسئولین انتخاب بشن تا همگی نظر بدن این طوری که جور در نمیاد.
من الان برای بار چندم می گم بگذارید با نظم و ترتیب به کار ها پرداخته بشه اون دوست عزیزی که زحمت فلوچارت رو کشیده رو منطق و حساب بوده نه همینطوری(یادم نمیاد کدوم یک از کاربران بود ولی فکر کنم جناب manvaputra بودن) 
بگذارید بدنه ی اصلی مجله(همون انتخاب مدیران فرعی) بعد می ریم سر جزئیات نباید با عجله بخواییم همه کار ها رو همین چند وقته انجام بدیم بعد می ریم سر کار های بعد (مثل جای دادن یا ندادن بخش مخصوص شبکه).
موفق باشید درود بر همگی

----------


## m.hamidreza

من در قسمت آموزش و مقالات ای که صرفا مربوط به توسعه وب و دیتابیس میشه هستم.
اگر هم برای گرافیک و طرح جلد کسی داوطلب نشد من هستم....

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> من در قسمت آموزش و مقالات ای که صرفا مربوط به توسعه وب و دیتابیس میشه هستم.
> اگر هم برای گرافیک و طرح جلد کسی داوطلب نشد من هستم....


لطفا طرح های رو و پشت جلد پیشنهادی تون رو ارسال کنید (نیازی نیست کامل باشن ، فعلا طرح کلی رو ببینیم ، بعد تکمیل میشه)
از بقیۀ دوستان هم خواهشمندم طرح های پیشنهادیشون رو ارسال کنن.
پس از چند روز و دیده شدن این تاپیک توسط اکثر کاربران ، سردبیر ها و دیگر پست های مهم رو انتخاب می کنیم و بعد یک برنامۀ زمانی با جزئیات تعریف کرده و کار رو شروع می کنیم.
(دوستانی که زیادی حساسیت نشون میدن: شما دست به کار بشید ، مقالۀ خوب بنویسید (در هر موردی) ، اون وقت اگه تبعیضی قایل شده یا ارزش کارتون زیر سوال رفت ، شکایت کنید. 
talk is cheap, show me your article

----------


## MIDOSE

من از مدیران و دست اندر کاران مجله خواهش دارم تا یک مدت معین زمان ثبت نام در مجله را بگذارند چون به نظرم این کار تا همیشه ادامه خواهد داشت ضمنن از تمامی دوستان عزیزم خواهش دارم از بحث در مورد جزئیات مجله خود داری کنند(چون الان وقتش نیست) و دوستانی که استعداد و توانایی همکاری را در خود می بینند خود را معرفی کنند.
خواهشا دوستانی که می خواهند همکاری کنند بر روی حرف خود ثابت قدم باشند چون با انصراف خود از همکاری موجب بی نظمی شده و سبب رنجش دوستان دیگر می شوند.(پس لطفا در گفتن حوزه ی کاری و این که واقعا قصد همکاری دارید یا نه دقت نمایید.) 
من خودم پیش خوانی و کار شبکه و زمینه ی زبان c می تونم کار کنم(فکر کنم).
دوستان کامپیوتر من داره ساعات اخرش رو داره طی می کنه(فاتحه) فکر کنم یه چند روزی نتونم بیام  پس منو یادتون نره.(تا چند روز دیگه)
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## hghyami

روى شبكه رو من هم ميتونيد حساب كنيد. من هم با دوستان اينجا موافق هستم. بخش شبكه خيلى ضعيف هست و روش نياز به كار زياد داره. رو من از لحاظ تكنولوژى هاى روز در مورد شبكه و اينكه اگر وقت بذاره ميتونم خودم مقاله فارسى بدم ولى انگليش زياد دارم چون  زياد نوشتم  و هم سراغ دارم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 2- شبکه رو از قلم نندازید !


شبکه را چندان به حساب نیارید، چون مستقیما ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره، و اگر قرار باشه موضوع شبکه مطرح باشه، خیلی موضوعات دیگه، مثل ویندوز، لینوکس، سخت افزار، موبایل (!!) و غیره هم که وضعی مشابه شبکه دارند، مدعی حضور در مجله خواهند بود؛ اون وقت دیگه میشه یک مجله کامپیوتری، نه مجله برنامه نویسی.

حتی حضور تالار شبکه به این شکل در انجمن برنامه نویس هم اما و اگرهای زیادی داره، و شاید مثل گذشته بسته بشه، یا به هر حال از انجمن برنامه نویسی جدا بشه.

پس خیلی روی مباحث شبکه در انجمن و مجله حساب باز نکنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اين نظر لطف شما رو مي رسونه. اما واقعاً اين جايگاه شبكه تو نظر مسئولين محترم اين سايت پر كاربر هست؟
> اگه اين طوري هست، من متاسفم.
>  	نقل قول:
>  	 	 		 صفحات مجله محدوده و تنها خوانندگانش شما نیستید ، باید بتونیم رضایت اکثریت برنامه نویسا (با بک گراند ها و تخصص های مختلف) رو جلب کنیم.  	 	 
> به نظر شما چند درصد كاربرا شبكه كار مي كنن و چند درصد مثلاً game programing. آيا شبكه يك تخصص كاملاً مستقل نيست؟
> كمي بي طرفانه به مطالب نگاه كنيم.
> تو دنياي واقعي همه يا برنامه نويسن يا شبكه كار. (منظور ايرانه و همه، اونايي كه تحصيلات آكادميك دارن). پس يه جورايي جلب نظر اونها هم مهمه.


اگر هدف جلب نظر باشه، موبایل و ویندوز موضوعاتی هستند که افراد بیشتری را به سمت خودشان جذب می کنند!




> مهندس اين حرف شما مغاير با خود وب سايت هست. چون الان توي سايت يك بخش كاملاً مجزا براي شبكه وجود داره. نه زير شاخه از برنامه نويسي.


مجله برنامه نویس از انجمن برنامه نویس جدا ست، لزومی هم نداره آینه انجمن برنامه نویس باشه. این مجله باید یک مجله تخصصی برنامه نویسی باشه. در آن ممکنه از مطالب و اعضاء انجمن استفاده بشه، یا اصلا استفاده نشه.


می بخشید که من تکه تکه جواب میدم، پست های هر صفحه را که می خوانم، همونجا جواب میدم، و گاهی با مراجعه به صفحه بعدی، لازم میشه که یک مطلب دیگه هم جواب داده بشه.

----------


## saeed.afshari

با سلام منم در زمینه ی زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون همکاری می کنم.البته اگه قرار باشه از پایتون حرفی زده بشه

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> با سلام منم در زمینه ی زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون همکاری می کنم.البته اگه قرار باشه از پایتون حرفی زده بشه


حتما ، چرا که نه. 
همچنین در مجله می تونید در مورد زبان ها یا محیط های مقاله بنویسید که هنوز در سایت قسمتی براشون وجود نداره (مثلا زبان های تابعی ای مثل F#‎)

----------


## razavi_university

با سلام خدمت دوستان
منم هستم :لبخند: 
_رزومه: در زمان جواني در دانشگاه يه هفته‌نامه دانشجويي داشتيم منم گاهگاهي واسش مقاله ترجمه مي‌كردم و مطلب جور مي‌كردم_

----------


## hghyami

> شبکه را چندان به حساب نیارید، چون مستقیما ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره، و اگر قرار باشه موضوع شبکه مطرح باشه، خیلی موضوعات دیگه، مثل ویندوز، لینوکس، سخت افزار، موبایل (!!) و غیره هم که وضعی مشابه شبکه دارند، مدعی حضور در مجله خواهند بود؛ اون وقت دیگه میشه یک مجله کامپیوتری، نه مجله برنامه نویسی.
> 
> حتی حضور تالار شبکه به این شکل در انجمن برنامه نویس هم اما و اگرهای زیادی داره، و شاید مثل گذشته بسته بشه، یا به هر حال از انجمن برنامه نویسی جدا بشه.
> 
> پس خیلی روی مباحث شبکه در انجمن و مجله حساب باز نکنید.


 كم لطفى شما رو ميرسونه. شما ميگى شبكه . دوست عزيز يك سايت اينجاست كه شايد اسمش barnamenevis باشه ولى يك قسمت گذشتيد به اسم شبكه و داره خوب كار ميكنه. ولى اگر كه شما مدير اين سايت باشى و اينجورى به اين قسمت نظر داشته باشى واى به حال بقيه اشِ. فكر نميكنى شما بايد بيايى پشتيبانى كنى. من و خيلى امثال من وقت ميذارن ميان كم يا زياد. هيچ انتظارى هم ندارن. من شخص خودم رو ميگم و كارى به كسى ندارم ولى به جاى اينكه بيام به طور متوسط روزى ۱-۲ ساعت تو اين سايت وقت بذارم بذارم رو account technet يا MSDN channel تا حالا بايد MVP رو هم ميگرفتم.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

اصلا نیاز به کار سخت که نیست.
هر کاربر میتونه* توی ماه یک تاپیک* را که برایش جالب بود است را در "جای از پیش مشخص شده-در ابزار های تاپیک-" ثبت کند و مدیران هر تالار و کسانی که از قبل مشخص شده اند هم نقش ویراستار را بر عهده بگیرند.و تاپیک های برگزیده را ویرایش کنند و شیوه چاپ هم اینگونه باشد که هر کس پرسش کرده یا جواب داده است را به نوشتنID  آن شخص در سمت چپش آن FAQ را چاپ کنند.بچه ها یادتان نرود اینجا فارم هست پس خوانندگان این مجله هم به دید فارم و یک FAQ به این مجله نگاه میکنند،در ضمن یک درآمد زایی برای سایت و  هم ایجاد انگیزه برای پاسخ گویی به  پرسش ها  در بین کاربران ایجاد میشود که باعث خرسندی هست و باعث هر چه قوی تر شدن این فارم میشود.در ضمن بهتر است که* ترتیب و ردیف و موضوعات مجله* هم *دقیقا* مانند صفحه اول این سایت باشد تا خوانندگان چشمشان به محیط این سایت عادت کند. 
*موضوع را پیچیده نکنید*،کاربران هم میتوانند نقش تولید کننده خبر را داشته باشند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> كم لطفى شما رو ميرسونه. شما ميگى شبكه . دوست عزيز يك سايت اينجاست كه شايد اسمش barnamenevis باشه ولى يك قسمت گذشتيد به اسم شبكه و داره خوب كار ميكنه. ولى اگر كه شما مدير اين سايت باشى و اينجورى به اين قسمت نظر داشته باشى واى به حال بقيه اشِ. فكر نميكنى شما بايد بيايى پشتيبانى كنى. من و خيلى امثال من وقت ميذارن ميان كم يا زياد. هيچ انتظارى هم ندارن. من شخص خودم رو ميگم و كارى به كسى ندارم ولى به جاى اينكه بيام به طور متوسط روزى ۱-۲ ساعت تو اين سايت وقت بذارم بذارم رو account technet يا MSDN channel تا حالا بايد MVP رو هم ميگرفتم.


قبل از اینکه شما تشریف بیارید در این سایت، ما یک بخش کلی داشتیم به نام مباحث متفرقه، که من مدیر آن بودم، در آن زمان عمده بحث های مطرح شده در آن بخش سخت افزار و ویندوز بود. خیلی هم بخش شلوغی بود. یک زمانی تشخیص دادیم که این بخش ربطی به اهداف سایت نداره، و عملا با هدف تخصصی کردن سایت مغایرت داره. بخاطر همین هم تعطیلش کردیم. شاید اون موقع پست هایی که من در آن بخش زده بودم، بیشتر و طولانی تر از پست های شما در بخش شبکه بوده باشه، ولی این مسئله که این بخش ربطی به سایت تخصصی برنامه نویسی نداره، برای من و خیلی های دیگه قابل فهم بود، هر چند بعضی ها این موضوع را هضم نکردند، و از سایت رفتند.
شما در بخش شبکه زحمت می کشید، خسته نباشید، ولی این موضوع آن بخش ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره. مهم نیست چقدر طرفدار داره، ما که بنگاه اقتصادی نیستیم، مهم اینه که چقدر با اهداف سایت انطباق داره. مسلما این بخش از بخش مباحث متفرقه شلوغ تر و محبوب تر نیست. اون که برای عدم تطابق با اهداف سایت بسته شد، پس این هم دیر یا زود یا از سایت جدا میشه و به شکل دیگه ایی ارائه میشه، یا کلا بسته میشه.

دوستان، این بحث تالار شبکه ربطی به مجله برنامه نویس نداره! حتی اگر تالار شبکه تا 10 سال دیگه هم در انجمن برنامه نویس باقی بمانه، ممکن هست در آن زمان یک مجله تخصصی شبکه منتشر بشه، ولی آموزش مباحث شبکه در مجله برنامه نویس جایی نخواهد داشت، غیر از اینکه آن مطلب برای توضیح یک مطلب برنامه نویسی مطرح شده باشه، یعنی مرتبط با برنامه نویسی باشه.
پس لطف کنید نظرات خودتان درباره تالار شبکه را در این تاپیک که برای سازماندهی فعالیت مجله برنمه نویس ایجاد شده، مطرح نکنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بچه ها یادتان نرود اینجا فارم هست پس خوانندگان این مجله هم به دید فارم به این مجله نگاه میکنند،در ضمن یک درآمد زایی برای سایت هم ایجاد میشود که باعث خرسندی هست و باعث هر چه قوی تر شدن این فارم میشود.


بحث انجمن از مجله جدا ست. تصمیم گرفته شده که یک مجله تخصصی درباره برنامه نویسی بصورت الکترونیکی منتشر بشه. شما تصور کنید که اصلا این انجمن وجود نداره، و مثلا در یک چت روم یا هر جای دیگه، در حال بحث و گفتگو درباره چگونگی انجام کار هستید. نهایت نقشی که این انجمن میتونه در مجله داشته باشه، اینه که مجله از برخی مقالات این انجمن (به دلخواه دست اندرکاران مجله) به عنوان منبع، یا مطلب جالبی که قابلیت انتشار داره، استفاده کنه. نویسندگان و دست اندرکاران مجله هم لزوما نباید اعضاء انجمن باشند، می تونند از هر جایی اومده باشند. این مجله با انجمن فقط دو وجه اشتراک داره:
1- مدیریت (سیاست گزاری) کلان هر دو یکسان هست.
2- موضوع هر دو برنامه نویسی هست.

----------


## manvaputra

> شبکه را چندان به حساب نیارید، چون مستقیما ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره


جناب کشاورز ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم!




> مسلما این بخش از بخش مباحث متفرقه شلوغ تر و محبوب تر نیست


شلوغی ملاکه!




> پس این هم دیر یا زود یا از سایت جدا میشه و به شکل دیگه ایی ارائه میشه، یا کلا بسته میشه.


گفتید ربطی به برنامه نویس نداره! الان من یه نمونه ربطشو عرض می کنم خدممتون توی جای جای این سایت از جاوا گرفته تا دلفی تا C#‎ تا ..... محاله تاپیکهایی با عنوان برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه رو نبینیم میشه یکی به من بگه چطور میشه بدون دانش شبکه ، برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه کرد!  کسی که میخواد کانکشن UDP بزنه توی سی نباید بدونه این چی هست کلا؟؟؟ حداقل از یه سایتی مثل برنامه نویس انتظار میره اهمیت بستر سازی رو درک کنه !


به هر حال جناب کشاورز ما تابع نظر مدیریت هستیم صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند اگه هم از دوستان کسی چیزی گفته قطعا نیت خیر بوده و در راستای بهینه سازی امور

----------


## Daleeeeer

سلام. روز بخير.
*اي خداي بزرگ، به من قدرتي عطا كن تا هنگامي كه مي خواهم در باره راه رفتن كسي قضاوت كنم، كمي با كفش هاي او راه بروم.
دكتر شريعتي*



> شبکه را چندان به حساب نیارید، چون مستقیما ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره


جناب كشاورز، چه طور مي شه كه برنامه نويسي با شبكه ربطي نداشته باشه؟ واقعاً تو دنياي فعلي برنامه نويسي رابطه بين برنامه نويسي و شبكه عيان هست. من خودم برنامه نويسي كردم. اما واقعاً شبكه تو نوشتن برنامه ها به من ديد داد.



> در آن زمان عمده بحث های مطرح شده در آن بخش سخت افزار و ویندوز بود. خیلی هم بخش شلوغی بود


دوست بزرگوار، ملاك سطح علمي بخش هست نه شلوغي و بازديد. (حداقل به نظر من)



> مهم نیست چقدر طرفدار داره، ما که بنگاه اقتصادی نیستیم


مطمئن باشيد ما هم به اين ديد نه به سايت و نه به تالار شبكه نگاه نمي كنيم. براي ما هم سود مالي نداره.



> بحث انجمن از مجله جدا ست. تصمیم گرفته شده که یک مجله تخصصی درباره برنامه نویسی بصورت الکترونیکی منتشر بشه.


من خودم به شخصه فكر مي كردم كه قراره يه مجله كلي داشته باشيم نه برنامه نويسي. مجله اي كه همه بتونيم گوشه اي از كار رو بگيريم و به داشته هامون اضافه كنيم.

به هرصورت براي شما، جناب كشاورز و  ساير دوستان و عزيزان آرزوي سلامتي و موفقيت دارم. اميدوارم كه نشريه شما هم مثل سايت به اين خوبي، موفق باشه. و  اگر كمكي هم از ما بربياد دريغ نمي كينم.
*از ديروز بياموز. براي امروز زندگي کن و اميد به فردا داشته باش.
انيشتين*
يا علي

----------


## milade

سلام دوستان
اگه راه بدید D: منم هستم !
در ضمینه برنامه نویسی با asp.net یه میتونم کمک کنم (:
نمونه کارمم ادرس امضام هست اونجا کارامه(گروهی هستیم) !
البته در ضمینه طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب هم هستم
پیروز باشید و پایدار h-:

----------


## salehbagheri

دوستان عزيز! بازهم كه هدف كلي تاپيك از مسير خودش خارج شده!!!!

آقاي سردبير! در تاپيكي كه بنده نيز مطرح كرده بودم به همين روش پيشرفت ولي به جز شما هيچ يك از اعضا مشخص نشدند!!!! اگر اينطوري پيش بره براي هر يك از اعضا، بايد يك تاپيك 90 پستي ايجاد كنيد و در اخر قفلش كنيد!!! بايد در انتخاب اعضا تغيير روش دهيد! (مثلا افراد رو شناسايي كنيد و براشون پيغام خصوصي بفرستيد! تا كاربرا با مسئله جدي تر برخورد كنند)




> جناب كشاورز، چه طور مي شه كه برنامه نويسي با شبكه ربطي نداشته باشه؟ واقعاً تو دنياي فعلي برنامه نويسي رابطه بين برنامه نويسي و شبكه عيان هست. من خودم برنامه نويسي كردم. اما واقعاً شبكه تو نوشتن برنامه ها به من ديد داد.


اگر اينطور باشه برنامه نويسي به هزار چيز مرتبطه!!! پس تو مجله بايد به اونها هم سهمي داده بشه!!!
در اين صورت ديگه مجله برنامه نويسي نخواهيم داشت!!!

با اين حرف شما موافقم ولي اين رو بايد بدونيد كه شبكه كاملا بحثش از برنامه نويسي جداست!!! در ضمن اينقدر مجله در رابطه با شبكه هست كه نيازي نيست، شبكه جايگاهي در اين مجله داشته باشه!!!
*فقط برنامه نويسي شبكه مي تونه سهمي در مجله داشته باشه!!!* اگر هم كسي مي خواد شبكه بدونه بره سراغ بقيه مجلات!!!

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دوستان لطفا بحث رو off-topic نکنید. 
بحث شبکه همینجا تموم میشه؛ نتیجه: مقالات شبکه که مرتبط با برنامه نویسی باشن ، درست مثل دیگر زبان/محیط/پلتفرم/... ها در این مجله جایی خواهند داشت. هیچ زبان/محیط/... ای هم برتری نسبت به دیگری نداره و دعوت می کنم از هر کسی که در هر زمینۀ مرتبط با برنامه نویسی تخصصی داره ، برای مجله مقاله بنویسه (همۀ شاخه ها هم به طور یکسان ارزش گنجونده شدن در مجله رو دارن) 
قرار نیست همه چیز برای همه کس باشیم (چون غیر ممکنه) و مطمئنا کسانی بیشتر خشنود/ناراحت خواهند شد. 
در یکی دو روز آینده با مشورت با مدیران سایت ، به کاندیداهای مورد نظرم پیام خصوصی میدم برای قبول دبیری سرویس های مختلف . بعد هم فراخوان مقاله می کنیم.
فعلا: دوستانی که تجربۀ گرافیک دارن ، طرح های پیشنهادیشون رو برای طرح روی جلد ارسال کنن
(همینطور طرح صفحه بندی)

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> دوستان لطفا بحث رو off-topic نکنید.


جناب سردبیر خیلی ممنون از اینکه بحث رو بستین، از اول این تاپیک منتظر بودم که هروقت موضوع برگشت به اصلش اعلام آمادگی کنم.
اگه قابل بدونین من هم میتونم در زمینه Threading, Real time streaming و یا مباحث مرتبط دیگه با مسائل پایه و مفاهیم اشاره گر، فایل و استراکچرها و ... تجربیات C++‎, C و دلفی رو در اختیارتون بذارم؛ خوشحال میشم کمکی از دستم بر بیاد.

----------


## salehbagheri

لوگوي برنامه نويس و چندتا آيكون متناسب با برنامه نويسي به صورت PNG، كمك دست طراح!!!!

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> بحث انجمن از مجله جدا ست. تصمیم گرفته شده که یک مجله تخصصی درباره برنامه نویسی بصورت الکترونیکی منتشر بشه. شما تصور کنید که اصلا این انجمن وجود نداره، و مثلا در یک چت روم یا هر جای دیگه، در حال بحث و گفتگو درباره چگونگی انجام کار هستید. نهایت نقشی که این انجمن میتونه در مجله داشته باشه، اینه که مجله از برخی مقالات این انجمن (به دلخواه دست اندرکاران مجله) به عنوان منبع، یا مطلب جالبی که قابلیت انتشار داره، استفاده کنه. نویسندگان و دست اندرکاران مجله هم لزوما نباید اعضاء انجمن باشند، می تونند از هر جایی اومده باشند. این مجله با انجمن فقط دو وجه اشتراک داره:
> 1- مدیریت (سیاست گزاری) کلان هر دو یکسان هست.
> 2- موضوع هر دو برنامه نویسی هست.


درمورد 2 تا موضوعتان گفته شده موافقم.
ولی یادتان نرود که اینجا حق کپی رایت باید در همه ضمینه ها رعایت شود.
به هر حال ،*به نظر من جدایی بحث فارم با مجله اشتباه است*.
جناب کشاورز اگر موضوعی ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارد چرا اصلا تالار را ایجاد کردید؟
جناب کشاورز من این حرف ها را فقط برای قوی تر شدن و شناخته تر شدن سایت برنامه نویس میزنم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی یادتان نرود که اینجا حق کپی رایت باید در همه ضمینه ها رعایت شود.


بله، هر مطلبی که از انجمن در مجله چاپ بشه، در صورت امکان با هماهنگی نویسنده اصلی مطلب خواهد بود، یا اگر دسترسی به وی امکان پذیر نبود، با اسم خودش در مجله چاپ خواهد شد.
البته فکر کنم (مطمئن نیستم) در توافق نامه اولیه سایت که کاربر در هنگام ثبت نام آن را تایید می کند هم قید شده که مطالب پست شده در انجمن متعلق به سایت برنامه نویس خواهد بود.




> جناب کشاورز اگر موضوعی ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارد چرا اصلا تالار را ایجاد کردید؟


در یک مقطعی بنا به پیشنهاد بعضی از دوستان، برای برطرف کردن یکسری مشکلات رایج این تالار راه اندازی شده بود.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> لوگوي برنامه نويس و چندتا آيكون متناسب با برنامه نويسي به صورت PNG، كمك دست طراح!!!!


لوگوی قشنگی هست، ولی من شخصا خیلی از این عبارت "بر" (در لوگوی سایت)  خوشم نمیاد؛ یعنی به نظرم، هیچ مفهومی را القاء نمیکنه. البته این نظر شخصی من هست، نه نظر مدیران سایت، چون در اون صورت که این لوگوی سایت نمی شد ;-)

----------


## PHP000001

*با سلام خدمت دوستان*
*به نظر بنده حقیر چطوره یه بخش تو مجله بذارین که کسانی که برنامه های کاربردی خفن نوشتن(مثل همین دوستانی که در تاپیکهای مختلف سورس برنامشونو میزارن) کل یا قسمتی از برنامشونو حالا به هر زبانی که نوشتن معرفی کنن* 
*فکر کنم باعث بشه که ما آماتورها با دنیای واقعی برنامه نویسی بیشتر آشنا بشیم.*
*(حالا نگید که من چیکارم که از این نظرا میدم ها!!!!) پیشاپیش عذر میخوام.*
*ممنون *

----------


## salehbagheri

اينم يك طرح ساده براي جلد!!! البته ناقصه كه اميدوارم به كمك نظرات شما دوستان، بتونم تكميلش كنم!!! (البته به علت محدوديت نشد قطع A4 رو بذارم!)

----------


## MIDOSE

خسته نباشید جناب salehbagheri هنوز خبری نشده ترکوندی(به سلامتی با این همه ذوغ و هنر به نظر من باید خود طراح جلد شوید)
برای بار صدم
من بازم از مدیران خواهش دارم که:
اگه قراره کسانی که می خوان تو مجله همکاری کنند که درستش هم همینه تا یک مدت زمان ثابت مثلا تا اخر این ماه حق ثبت نام باشه و  اسامیی که تمایل به همکاری داشتند و تو این تایپیک گفتند را ثبت نام کنید اگه نه می خواهید افراد ثابت نباشند که فکر کنم به مشکل بر خواهیم خورد(بی نظمی).

دوستان من نمی دونم الان که داشتم سخنان دوستان رو می دیدم دوباره وارد جزئیات شده بودن می گم مگه قرار نیست مدیران فرعی انتخاب بشن بعد بریم سر بقیه ی چیزا.
من خودم خیلی نکات در مورد این که بخش شبکه باشه یا نه مجله جزئی از سایت به حساب بیاد یا نه و ...
مد نظرم هست ولی خواهشا بگذارید قبلش مدیران فرعی و کسایی که قراره همکاری کنند معلوم بشن اونوقت این قدر در مورد این چیزا بحث می کنیم تا اخرش به نتیجه برسیم .

راستی قراره تا کی مدیران فرعی معلوم بشن. مدیران فرعی=مثل سرپرست بخش مقالات یا سرپرست بخش طراحی و..... راستی اسامی دوستانی که خود را به قصد همکاری معرفی کردند جایی ثبت می شه؟!
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

عجله نکنید. ترجیح میدم چند عقب بیفتیم ولی درست انتخاب کنیم. (فعلا یه سری چیزا انتخاب نشده و محل تردید هست)
بعد از معلوم شدن دبیران بخش های مختلف ، تاپیک دیگری برای فراخوان مقاله ایجاد کرده و از دوستان میخوایم تا یک تاریخ خاصی مقالاتشون رو تحویل دبیران مربوطه بدن.
در مورد ثبت نام: توی خود مجله ثبت میشه
برنامه ریزی من برای شمارۀ اول اواسط بهمن ماهه. (هم شمارۀ اوله ، هم مصادف میشه با امتحانات و کنکور)
شمارۀ دوم رو هم می تونیم اول اردی بهشت بدیم بیرون.

----------


## manvaputra

> برنامه ریزی من برای شمارۀ اول اواسط بهمن ماهه


سر دبیر عزیز خسته نباشید به فکر یک پیش شماره باشید! عرف کار هم هم همینه پیش شماره دستتون رو برای اصلاحات، عیب یابی، شناسایی نقاط ضعف و قدرت باز می ذاره.

----------


## MIDOSE

این که دارید با برنامه ریزی پیش میرید عالیه اما در مورد بعضی از کار ها مثل انتشار اولین نسخه که جناب manvaputra می گویند باید یه پیش شماره قبلش بدیم(من موافقم) بهتر نیست تو همین تایپیک بگید یا کسانی که سابقه ی کار در حد معمولی یا حرفه ای داشتند را ازشون نظر بخواهید(جهت اطمینان) البته این که شما رو به خاطر مطلع بودنتون از این زمین(همون مجله) انتخاب کردند شکی نیست ولی نظر خواهی یا مشورت خیلی می تونه مفید باشه هینطور نیست؟
راستی من در مورد ثبت نام فرمودید:توی خود مجله ثبت می شه من متوجه نشدم(یعنی شرایطش را در مجله می گید یا ....؟)
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

این تاپیک برای این ایجاد شده که شماها نظراتتون رو بدید . من با مشورت مشکلی ندارم و برای تمامی آیتم هایی که از اولین پستم نوشتم ، آمادۀ شنیدن پیشنهادات همه هستم (مگر این که بحث بخواد خیلی آف تاپیک بشه که بخوام تمومش کنم مثل بحث بر سر شبکه) (بیشتر افعالم هم جمع هستن به این معنی که همه با هم قراره کاری بکنیم)
من نگفتم پیش شماره میدیم یا نه ، گفتم شمارۀ اول اواسط بهمن (حالا اگه واقعا کارا خوب جلو بره ، زودتر هم میشه مجله رو بیرون داد، ولی نمیذاریم از اون دیر تر بشه. بذارید کار شروع بشه ، پیش شماره رو هم می دیم)

در مورد ثبت: من فکر کردم منظورتون ثبت در مجله است. اگه منظورتون ایجاد تاپیکی برای قرار دادن اسم همکاران و دست اندکاران مجله است ، بله این کار رو هم خواهیم کرد.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

ضمن تشکر از دوستان گرامی:
Prologue copy.jpg

barnamenevis logo.jpg

----------


## salehbagheri

اينم يك نسخه PDF سه صفحه اي كه فقط به عنوان Prologue محسوب ميشه!!!

نظرات شما سرمايه كار ماست!!!

----------


## MIDOSE

خسته نباشید کارت جالب بود اما چون گفتی نظر بدین منم نظر شخصیم رو میگم
دوست عزیز کلمه ی "بر" زیاد جالب نیست به قول اقای کشاورز مفهوم خاصی رو نمی رسونه اما در مورد کار گرافیکی کارو با پس زمینه ی مشکی زدی جالبه رنگ بندیت هم بد نیست قالبی که "بر" داخلشه به نظرم خیلی جالبه حالت گرافیکیش اون حالت کهکشانی که در صفحه ی اول دادی خیلی با حاله اما اون شکلک ها یکم بدش کرده ضمنن من دارم نظر شخصی می دم ولی کار های گرافیکی انجام می دادم(بین خودمون باشه)برای سرگرمی ولی یکبار مجبور شدم پروژه ی دانشجویی یکی از اشناها همکاری کنم در کل تو کار های گرافیکی چیزی که کارو جذاب می کنه رنگ بندیه و نکته ی دوم  مستطیل رو نمی کشن چون یک جور حالت خشک داره برای همین از مستطیل لبه گرد استفاده می شه اگه بتونی طرح های سنتی (مثل ترنج و طرح های اسلیمی) البته اگه بتونی دفرمش بکنی با این طرح های جدید عالی می شه (البته من طرح های زیادی دارم که برای اون آشناه انجام دادم اما حق ندارم نشون بدم اما می تونم تو این کارا راهنمایی کنم)
کارت در کل خوبه با اون حالت کهکشانیت خیلی حال کردم اگه بیش تر روش کار کنی محشر می شه.
به هر حال کارت خوبه و همینطور  ذوغ و علاقه ی شما موفق باشی و درود بر همگی

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز به نظز من هم طرح خوبی بود

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اينم يك نسخه PDF سه صفحه اي كه فقط به عنوان Prologue محسوب ميشه!!!


مرسی، جالب بود.

شاید اگر اون لوگوی "بر" حفظ بشه، و در کنارش ادامه کلمه، یعنی "نامه نویس" نوشته بشه، جالب هست. البته "بر" با همون ظاهر گرافیکی و پس زمینه آبی که داره، و "نامه نویس" بصورت معمولی، طوری که "بر" از سایر اجزا کلمه مجزا باشه.
با اون عبارت های Description, Language, UserID هم موافق نیستم. بجای Description باید مقاله چکیده داشته باشه، که چکیده هم در داخل صفحه نوشته میشه، نه در Header. مشخص کردن زبان هم لازم نیست. User ID در سایت برنامه نویس هم اصلا مهم نیست، و باید نام نویسنده ذکر بشه.

با توجه به اینکه PDF از فرم ها پشتیبانی میکنه، خوبه که در مجله فرم نظرخواهی و امتیاز دهی به مطالب هم تعبیه بشه، تا کاربر بتونه از طریق همون فایل PDF آن را پر کنه، و بصورت آن لاین ارسال کنه. باید یک بانکی هم برای نگهداری امتیازات مقالات در شماره های مختلف، امتیاز  کلی هر شماره، و امتیازاتی که هر نویسنده در مقاله دریافت کرده، ایجاد بشه، و این اطلاعات درش ثبت بشه، تا بعدا بشه با استفاده از آنها مقالات برتر، یا نویسندگان برتر را هم هر از گاهی معرفی کرد.

مطالب این پست نظرات و پیشنهادات شخصی هستند. تصمیم گیرنده نهایی در این امور سردبیر مجله خواهند بود.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

طرح های پیشنهادی تا این لحظه:
magazine.zip
شخصا اولی و دومی رو بیشتر می پسندم.
طرح صفحه بندی رو فقط تا حالا جناب salehbagheri ایجاد کردن (https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...7&postcount=46)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> طرح های پیشنهادی تا این لحظه:
> magazine.zip
> شخصا اولی و دومی رو بیشتر می پسندم.


انتخاب بین اولی و دومی سخت هست. من از لوگوی دومی خوشم میاد، ولی چندان از پس زمینه سفید صفحه خوشم نیومد. در طرح اول از رنگ و لعابش بیشتر خوشم اومد.

از دوستانی که زحمت کشیدند و طرح ها را آماده کردند، تشکر می کنم.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> انتخاب بین اولی و دومی سخت هست.


حالا مگه قراره تا آخر یک طرح باشه.
هر ماه یک طرح که از همه بهتره استفاده میشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حالا مگه قراره تا آخر یک طرح باشه.
> هر ماه یک طرح که از همه بهتره استفاده میشه


بله، ولی خب، یک سری قالب های کلی که هر شماره تغییر نمیکنه؛ مثل لوگوی مجله، یا محل قرار گیری عناوینی اصلی که باید روی صفحه درج بشند. نهایتش تصویر پس زمینه و مکان برخی عناوین فرعی یا عناوین ویژه تغییر بکنه.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

حق با شماست.
به نظر من طرح اولی که پس زمینه آبی داره خیلی بهتره.

----------


## manvaputra

> شخصا اولی و دومی رو بیشتر می پسندم.


موافقم ، دومی هنوز چشم گیر تره

----------


## MIDOSE

همشون عالین ولی اولی و دومی گزینه های برترند(به نظرم) ولی  چون هر کدوم یه خاصیت دارند مثلن اولیه ارامش بخشه و چشمو اذیت نمی کنه ولی دومیه خوب جالبه اما به خاطر شلوغیش و یکم رنگبندیش مشکل داره ولی چون داره همه ادمک ها رو به صورت جستجو کشیده جالب شده اما مشکلش جمع شدن همه یکجاست اولیه هم اگه قراره گوی باشه روش میشه طرح برنامه نویس رو انداخت(به صورت همون شیشه ای تار)و اگه قراره سیب شیشه ای بشه که یکم رو طرحش بیشتر کار بشه.حالا اینا نظر شخصی بود
همگی خسته نباشید
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## m.hamidreza

> انتخاب بین اولی و دومی سخت هست. من از لوگوی دومی خوشم میاد، ولی چندان از پس زمینه سفید صفحه خوشم نیومد. در طرح اول از رنگ و لعابش بیشتر خوشم اومد.


اولی که اصلا لوگو نداره!  :چشمک: 
من روی لوگو کار نکردم چون نمیدونستم چیکار قراره کنیم! میشه  یه سری ویژگی های خوبو از اولی گرفت داد به دومی یا برعکس...
الان لوگوی دومی با لوگوی سایت فرق میکنه؛ این دوتا باید یکی باشن یا میتونن یکی نباشن؟
البته به نظر من باید یکی باشن.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> الان لوگوی دومی با لوگوی سایت فرق میکنه؛ این دوتا باید یکی باشن یا میتونن یکی نباشن؟


اصراری نیست که فعلا با لوگوی سایت یکی باشه. اگر لوگوی مناسبی برای مجله پیشنهاد بشه، لوگوی سایت را هم متناسب با آن عوض خواهیم کرد تا با هم یکی شوند.

----------


## manvaputra

> لوگوی سایت را هم متناسب با آن عوض خواهیم کرد تا با هم یکی شوند.


جناب کشاورز لوگوی مورد نظر حتما باید  بر اساس نوشتار فارسی "برنامه نویس" باشه یا انگلیسی هم میشه؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

با آقای کشاورز موافقم. ترجیح میدم از لوگوی سایت استفاده کنیم ، مگر این که کسی بتونه لوگویی طراحی کنه که انقدر خوب باشه که حتی لوگوی سایت رو هم عوض کنیم.

نظر من اینه که علاوه بر نام فارسی ، عنوان مجله رو به انگلیسی هم بنویسیم 
مثلا:
Barnamenevis
The first persian programming magazine

----------


## manvaputra

> نظر من اینه که علاوه بر نام فارسی ، عنوان مجله رو به انگلیسی هم بنویسیم


جناب mehdi311ggg نظر بنده توی طراخی لوگو بود که یعنی لوگو حتما باید فارسی طراخی بشه یا انگلیسی هم میشه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

با توجه به اینکه عنوان سایت "برنامه نویس: مرجع تخصصی برنامه نویسان *فارسی زبان*" هست، استفاده از عبارت انگلیسی مقداری ضایع هست! ;-)

در ضمن، من شخصا لوگوی موجود در طرح روی جلد شماره 2 را به لوگوی فعلی سایت ترجیح میدم. اینی که الان داریم، فکر کنم فقط کلمه "برنامه نویس" با استفاده از فونت Tahoma باشه.

----------


## manvaputra

جناب کشاورز الان هر چی می گردم پیداش نمی کنم که بذارم اینجا قبلا نوشتار برنامه نویس خیلی قشنگ بود زیرشم هم کات خورده بود نوشته هم حاشیه سفید داشت! اون خیلی خوب بود

----------


## MIDOSE

من می گم برای طرح گرافیکی ویژگی هاشو لیست کنین و رو ویژگی هاشم باید اکثریت موافق باشند تا دوستان طراح  راحت تر  باشند چون به این صورت طول می کشه.مثلن ویژگی ها و را می شه به این صورت لیست کرد(البته این برای مثاله):
1-متن انگلیسی  نباشد
2-استفاده طرح های گرافیکیی که نه زیاد شلوغ باشه نه زیاد خلوت(حفظ تعادل)
3-استفاده از رنگ های ارام و همگون
4-استفاده از تکنیک های برجسته سازی
و...
البته اینا رو من برای مثال گفتم این طوری میاییم همه ی ویژگی های خوب را جدا کرده و به صورت لیست به طراحانو می دهیم و از بین اونا بهترین و را انتخاب می کنیم.این نظر من بود چون کار را سریعتر میکنه. 
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## razavi_university

> جناب کشاورز الان هر چی می گردم پیداش نمی کنم که بذارم اینجا قبلا نوشتار برنامه نویس خیلی قشنگ بود زیرشم هم کات خورده بود نوشته هم حاشیه سفید داشت! اون خیلی خوب بود


منظورتون اين نيست؟




طرح دوم براي روي جلد از بقيه طرح ها قشنگتره منهم اون رو پيشنهاد ميكنم :لبخند:

----------


## manvaputra

> منظورتون اين نيست؟


ای ول چرا منظورم دقیقا همین بود ، آقا این طرح که خیلی عالیه ، دیگه تو دنیای حرفه ای کسی لوگوی گل منگولی نمی زنه همه دارن به سمت لوگوهای TEXT BASE و ساده میرن اینم به نظر من عالیه.

----------


## MIDOSE

منم موافقم خداییش خیلی قشنگه همه جوره هم سادست و این که ادم را خسته نمی کنه من با این بیشتر موافقم

----------


## m.hamidreza

به نظر من این لوگو تا حدودی فانتزی هست و مناسب یه انجمن تخصصی نیست!
من با حفظ کپی رایت  :لبخند:  لوگوی طرح دوم رو روی طرح اول گذاشتم و یه سری تغییرات جزئی برای حرفه ای تر شدن طرح دادم از این لینک میتونید دانلود کنید.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> من با حفظ کپی رایت  لوگوی طرح دوم رو روی طرح اول گذاشتم و یه سری تغییرات جزئی برای حرفه ای تر شدن طرح دادم از این لینک میتونید دانلود کنید.


 جایگاه لوگو جالب نیست.زیاد تغییرش ندادی خوب!

----------


## salehbagheri

وسط طرح اول سيبه يا نارنجكه؟؟!!
در كل چه ربطي به برنامه نويسي داره؟؟!!
ولي بازهم قشنگه!

----------


## manvaputra

> این که ادم را خسته نمی کنه


کاملا موافقم ، ببینید دوستان یکی از شروط اصلی طراحی لوگو اینه که با چشم بازی کنه ، شما به این طرح ساعت ها نگاه کنید خسته نمیشید

----------


## salehbagheri

اين هم دو طرح نهايي بنده! اميدوارم مورد پسند شما دوستان باشه!!!

به نظر من انتخاب از بين اين سه چهارتا طرح دوستان براي بنده، كار خيلي سختيه!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------
راستي سردبير!! اعضا مشخص شده اند يا نه؟ ميشه نام ببريد؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------
يا علي!
بازهم در خدمت خواهيم بود!!!

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز 
من یه چند روزی بود که نبودم و یه جورایی از قافله عقب موندم ! این چند روز انگار اینجا خبرایی بوده !!! چه خبرهای با حال و جالبی !!! چندتا از دوستان لطف داشتند و منو در جریان این بحث عجیب قرار دادند و منم بعد از اینکه دوستان قضیه رو برام گفتند به تاپیک سری زدمو پست ها رو خوندم !!! بعضی ها یه حرفایی زده بودند که اصلاً ازشون انتظار نمیرفت چنین چیزایی رو بیان کنند! . متاسفانه از برخورد های بعضی از دوستان کاملاً مشخص هست که دارند با این موضوع صلیغه ای برخورد می کنند . دوستان واسه خودشون می برن و می دوزن . سردبیرو فلان و فیسار تعیین می کنند بدون در نظر گرفتن اینکه کسایی که دارن توی این انجمن فعالیت می کنند هم سهمی دارند در این انتخاب ها . این انجمن اگر برنامه نویس شده بخاطر وجود کاربرانش هست . مایه افتخار این انجمن وجود کاربران اون هست . فرقی نمی کنه که اون کاربر چقدر اطلاعات داره . حتی اون کسی که هیچی از برنامه نویسی یا شبکه بلد نیست با پرسیدن یه سوال سهم خیلی بزرگی توی این فروم پیدا می کنه .
و اما ....
مایه تاسف هست برای برنامه نویسی که شبکه رو از برنامه نویسی جدا میدونه !!!!!! برنامه نویسی که از شبکه اطلاعاتی نداشته باشه هیچ وقت نمیتونه یه برنامه نویس خوب و کامل بشه . کسایی که ادعا می کنند شبکه از برنامه نویسی جداست دلیلش این هست که از شبکه هیچی بلد نیستند . همه ما روز به روز شاهد گسترده شدن شبکه های کامپیوتری و نیاز به اونها هستیم . همه داریم با چشم خودمون می بینیم که چقدر برنامه های تحت شبکه زیاد شدند و شاهد این هستیم که ساخت و تولید برنامه های تحت شبکه، رویکرد تمام شرکت های بزرگ برنامه نویسی شده . کسایی که ادعا می کنند برنامه نویسی از شبکه جداست ، بسم الله ، یه برنامه چت بنویسید ببینیم !!! یه برنامه فایل ترانسفر بنویسید ببینیم ، اصلا یه برنامه بنویسید که باهاش بشه فقط یه آی پی رو پینگ کرد . کدوم برنامه نویسی می تونه این ادعا رو بکنه که بدون دانش شبکه میتونه یه چنین برنامه هایی رو بنویسه ؟؟؟؟ اصلاً کسی هست که منکر گسترش برنامه های تحت شبکه باشه ؟؟؟؟ شما با این دیدتون برنامه نویسی رو خلاصه کردید به windows application های ساده . چطوری ماشین حساب درست کنیم!! . چطوری کامپوننت درست کنیم که تاریخ فلان رو به فلان تغییر بده . چطوری فلان کنیم . چطوری فیسار کنیم . شما به این میگید برنامه نویسی؟؟ کسی که می خواد یه web application بنویسه اگه از شبکه چیزی ندونه به نظر شما میتونه توی کارش موفق بشه ؟؟ کسی که ندونه IP,DNS,Domain,Port,IIS,Apache,... چی هست آیا میتونه یه web application نویس خوب یا یک windows application نویس بشه ؟؟؟ این ها همه بحث های مربوط به شبکه هست . *اگر برنامه نویسی از شبکه جداست پس این همه شئ و کلاس در زبان های برنامه نویسی که مربوط به شبکه است واسه چی هست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  البته این دید غلط برنامه نویس های ما! که میگن برنامه نویسی از شبکه جداست کار دستشون داده ! نمونش همین سایت که 23 ساعت شبانه روز مشکل داره !!! کجایید دوستان برنامه نویس؟؟!! چرا مشکل سایت رو رفع نمی کنید؟؟ وقتی نیروی متخصص در زمینه شبکه نباشه اینجور اتفاق ها زیاد هم خالی از انتظار نیست . اصلاً من دروغ میگم ، بفرمایید ببینید :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=139302
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=134010

من خودم برنامه نویسی کار کردم . کم کم اومدم توی دنیای شبکه . وقتی وارد شبکه شدم ، این شبکه بود که در برنامه نویسی به من دید داد . خیلی از پیشرفت های برنامه نویسیم زمانی آغاز شد که با شبکه آشنا شدم . *حرف من و تمام دوستان من در شبکه این هست : شبکه از برنامه نویسی جدا نیست .* 
من و تمام دوستان شبکه کار ، به عنوان کسانی که سهمی در پیشرفت قسمت کوچکی از سایت برنامه نویس داشتند و دارند از مدیران و دست اندر کاران مجله برنامه برنامه نویس استدعا داریم شبکه را از برنامه نویسی جدا ندانسته و به عنوان یکی از بخش های فعال در مجله به آن نگاه کنند و با این کار هم سطح علمی و کیفی مجله رو بالا ببرند و هم مایه دلگرمی ما شبکه کاران باشند . 

امیدوارم دوستان با این مباحث سلیقه ای برخورد نکنند . 

ممنون
بای

----------


## MIDOSE

دوست عزیز صالح باقری من شخصن لینک اولی رو از بین این دو تا تصویر انتخاب می کنم ولی مشکل جفتشون زیاد شلوغ شدن و اشکال مفهوم خاصی رو نمی رسونند و زود باعث خسته شدن چشم می شوند  طرح باید ساده و با مفهوم  در حالی که بتونه با چشم هماهنگ باشه.
موفق باشی و درود بر همگی

----------


## MIDOSE

دوست عزیز درسته شما دیر اومدی ولی همین که به ما پیوستی خوشحال شدم دوست عزیز اگه پست های قبلیه منو خونده باشی گفتم الان بحث کردن سر بودن یا نبودن شبکه یا مجله جزوی از فروم باشه یا نه را بگذارید برای بعد بگذارید تا مسئولان انتخاب بشند من خودم اولین نفریم که از بحث شبکه رو دوباره پیش می کشه من خودمم این بحث شبکه رو لازم میدونم ولی الان مسئولان باید معلوم بشند بعدن این قدر بحث می کنیم تا به نتیجه برسیم.
موفق باشی و درود بر همگی

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> ... بگذارید تا مسئولان انتخاب بشند من خودم اولین نفریم که از بحث شبکه رو دوباره پیش می کشه من خودمم این بحث شبکه رو لازم میدونم ولی الان مسئولان باید معلوم بشند بعدن این قدر بحث می کنیم تا به نتیجه برسیم.
> موفق باشی و درود بر همگی


سلام 

ممنون 
اما همه اعضای برنامه نویس در انتخاب مسئولین سهم دارند . باید به این هم توجه کرد 

بای

----------


## MIDOSE

بله منم موافقم اگه شما از مسئولینی که به عنوان مسئول هستند راضی نیستید دلایل را بنویسید تا هم دوستان و هم من قانع بشیم اگه منو قانع کردی خودمم با شما خواهم شد.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دوست عزیز online_mansoor2007:
من به عنوان سر دبیر جواب یه سری از سوالاتت رو که فکر کردم به من مربوط  میشه می نویسم.
در مورد بریدن و دوختن و انتخاب: این قضیه توسط مدیران سایت (و بدون مشورت با کس دیگری) انجام شد ، که فکر می کنم روش درستی بود. به هر حال مدیران بیشتر اعضا رو می شناسن تا بقیۀ کاربرا. این که منو انتخاب کردن دلیل بر برتری من نسبت به هیچ کس دیگری (از هر نظر) نیست. (دفعۀ اول من به آقای کشاورز گفتم که ترجیح میدم سردبیر یکی دیگه باشه)
در مورد شبکه: من فکر می کنم فارسی حرف می زنم ولی احتمالا اشتباه کردم. دیگه نمی دونم این جمله رو چطور بیان کنم: https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...5&postcount=32 (باز هم مشکل داشتید پیام خصوصی بذارید.)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دوستانی که تا این لجظه اعلام آمادگی کردن :
razavi_university (سی شارپ ، SQL و برنامه نویسی واسط های سخت افزاری)
Daleeeeer (ویراستار ، شبکه ، پیش خوان)
m.hamidreza (یکی از طرح های جلد ، نویسنده در بخش آموزش )
salehbagheri (یکی از طرح های جلد)
.M8SPY. (؟)
h.jaza (آموزش و مقالات. )
.:KeihanCPU:. (وی بی 6 و دات نت و ASP .NET 
Saeed_m_Farid ( دلفی ، سی ، وب سرویس)
SmileSoft (مقاله: اخبار ، مقالات ، تاریخچه ، دلفی)
MIDOSE (ویراستار ، روخوان و مقاله در مورد شبکه)
manvaputra  : جاوا ، امنیت شبکه و شبکه
obalitjo0on 
دنیای دلفی : امنیت و دلفی
Nima NT
saeed.afshary : پایتون
Bahmany : دلفی ، J2EE ، اوراکل 
mazdadoost : جاوا
milade  : فناوری های وب (CSS ، HTML ، ASP.NET و AJAX) و VB.NET

در مورد دبیران و دیگر سمت ها:
امشب یا فردا صبح اعلام می کنم (پس از کسب موافقت آقای کشاورز)

----------


## manvaputra

> سردبیری که هنوز حرف زدن بلد نیست و یکم سعه صدر نداره و هنوز بلد نیست با مخاطبش چطوری حرف بزنه بدرد سردبیری نمی خوره .
> لطف کنید یکم به طرز صحبت کردنتون دقت کنید . (تند گفتی تند شنیدی )


دوستان عزیز خواهش می کنم . بحث مجله تا اینجا با آرامش پیش رفته امیدوارم بعدش هم همینطور باشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> متاسفانه از برخورد های بعضی از دوستان کاملاً مشخص هست که دارند با این موضوع صلیغه ای برخورد می کنند . دوستان واسه خودشون می برن و می دوزن . سردبیرو فلان و فیسار تعیین می کنند بدون در نظر گرفتن اینکه کسایی که دارن توی این انجمن فعالیت می کنند هم سهمی دارند در این انتخاب ها .


سایت برنامه نویس با هزینه یک نفر اداره میشه. فکر کنم شما سایت را با ویکی اشتباه گرفتید! تا به امروز در هیچ مسئولیت مدیریتی ما از کاربران نخواستیم که خودشان مدیر انتخاب کنند؛ ما اینجا مدیران و مسئولان را خودمان انتخاب می کنیم. ممکن هست از دوستان و کاربران نظرسنجی کنیم، ولی انتخاب نهایی با مدیرکل سایت هست. دلیلش هم مشخص هست؛ تیم مدیریتی باید با هم همفکر هم نظر باشند، وگرنه در سایت هرج و مرج میشه. از طرف دیگه طبیعی هست که منی که پنج سال در این سایت بودم، بیشتر از شمایی که یک سال در این سایت بودید، با کاربران سایت آشنا هستم. نمیدونم چطور شد که به این نتیجه رسیدید که برای انتخاب سردبیر باید از شما اجازه بگیریم! سردبیر در مجله حکم یکی از مدیران سایت را دارد. هدف از انتخاب سردبیر هم این بود که بجای افزایش مسئولیت مدیران فعلی، مسئولیت امور مجله به شخص دیگری واگذار بشه، و همه دست اندرکاران مجله خودشان را با ایشان هماهنگ کنند، مدیریت سایت هم اگر نظری داشت، از طریق ایشان مطرح کند. ما با گزینه های خودمان برای سردبیری صحبت کردیم. عده ایی قبول نکردند. سردبیر فعلی هم ابتدا قبول نکردند، تمایل داشتند افراد دیگه ایی این مسئولیت را برعهده بگیرند. اما با نظر مدیران بخش های مختلف، و نظر مثبت مدیر کل سایت، از ایشون خواستیم که مسئولیت را قبول کنند. ایشون هم پذیرفتند.




> کسایی که ادعا می کنند برنامه نویسی از شبکه جداست ، بسم الله ، یه برنامه چت بنویسید ببینیم !!


شما ظاهرا وقتی تاپیک را باز کردید، بلافاصله پریدید روی صفحه آخر! بخش اعظم مطالب این سایت مربوط به برنامه نویسی برای سکوی ویندوز میشه، شما اینجا تالار ویندوز می بینید؟ بخش بزرگی از تولیدات نرم افزار مملکت ما  را برنامه های انبار داری و حسابداری تشکیل میدند، شما اینجا تالار آموزش حسابداری و انبارداری می بینید؟ تعداد زیادی از سوالات مطرح شده در تالار مهندسی نرم افزار مربوط به آنالیز پروژه های مدیریت منابع انسانی هست، شما اینجا تالار آموزش امور پرسنلی و بروکراسی ادارجات می بینید؟!
اگر دقت می کردید، خیلی چیزها هست که میشه برایشان برنامه نوشت، و در تالار برنامه نویس جایی ندارند. قرار هم نیست که ما برای هر چیزی که میشه براش برنامه نوشت، تالاری ایجاد کنیم، چون اون وقت باید برای سبزی فروشی، طلا فروشی، مرغ داری، بانکداری، و.. هم تالار بزنیم! اصلا مگه نرم افزار میتونه بدون سخت افزار وجود داشته باشه؟! باید برای اون هم باید تالار بزنیم، و اسم سایت را هم از برنامه نویس به "از شیر مرغ تا جان آدمی زاد" تغییر بدیم! تازه یادم رفت بگم که در پزشکی هم از نرم افزار زیاد استفاده میشه!

شما در بخش شبکه فعلی فعالیت برنامه نویسی می بینید؟ اینکه چطور یک *** برپا کنیم، یا چطور یک روتر را تنظیم کنیم، یا چطور شبکه اداره مان را عیب یابی کنیم، مستقیما به حوزه برنامه نویسی مربوط هست؟!
اونی که میخواد برنامه چت بنویسه، میدونه سوالش را کجا بپرسه. می تونید چت را در سایت جستجو کنید، و ببینید در کدام تالارها پرسیده شده و جواب داده شده. تنظیم IIS و Apache برای اجرای یک Web Application هم همچنین.

با این لحن شما، من یک لحظه احساس کردم که مدیران سایت برنامه نویس بخاطر ایجاد این سایت به شما بدهکار هم هستند، و باید یک چیزی هم دستی به شما بدند تا حساب بدهیشان با شما صاف شود!


--------------------------------------------------

از دوستان عزیزی که در بحث شرکت می کنند *خواهش می کنم* که یک دفعه پا برهنه وسط بحث نپرید، و یک مطلبی که اصلا ربطی به موضوع تاپیک نداره را مطرح نکنید. نتیجه همچین کاری این میشه که سردبیر میخواد همکارانش را معرفی کنه، دوست دیگر ما بعد از یک هفته متوجه میشند که باید ذهن کاربران را نسبت به اهمیت مبحث شبکه در تالار "دعوت به همکاری برای مجله برنامه نویس" روشن کنند، ولی بجاش تاپیک را روشن می کنند (!!) و کل فضای تاپیک به هم میریزه.

با تشکر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> دوستانی که تا این لجظه اعلام آمادگی کردن :
> razavi_university (سی شارپ ، SQL و برنامه نویسی واسط های سخت افزاری)
> Daleeeeer (؟)
> m.hamidreza (یکی از طرح های جلد ، نویسنده در بخش آموزش )
> salehbagheri (یکی از طرح های جلد)
> .M8SPY. (؟)
> h.jaza (آموزش و مقالات. )
> *.:KeihanCPU:. (؟)*
> Saeed_m_Farid (؟)
> ...


همونطور که در پیغام خصوصی خدمتتون عرض کردم,خوشحال میشم که کمکی کنم.اما کمی هم با کمبود وقت مشکل دارم.
در موارد زیر هم فعالیت میکنم.
Vb6
Vb.net
Asp.net
کمی Html
در ضمن از شما و تمامی کسانی که در این راه به جامعه برنامه نویس کمک میکنند کمال تشکر و قدر دانی را دارم.

----------


## razavi_university

فكر مي‌كنم به خاطر سليقه مختلف افراد به نتيجه مشتركي در مورد طرح روي جلد نرسيم
بهتره مثل خيلي از مجلاتIT كه بنا به موضوع روز طرح روي جلدشون عوض ميشه اين مجله هم اينچنين باشه و فقط لوگو و صفحه‌ آرايي ثابتي داشته باشه
نظر دوستان چيه؟

----------


## manvaputra

> بهتره مثل خيلي از مجلاتIT كه بنا به موضوع روز طرح روي جلدشون عوض ميشه اين مجله هم اينچنين باشه و فقط لوگو و صفحه‌ آرايي ثابتي داشته باشه
> نظر دوستان چيه؟


مگه قرار بوده طرح جلد ثابت باشه!!!

----------


## MIDOSE

چی شد چند ساعتی که نبودم انگار زلزله شده و.... دوست عزیز جناب منصور من که به شما گفتم دلایلتون را بگو تا همه قانع بشوند نه این که ... این جوری نظم کار بهم خورد بی خیال خوب من نظرم رو قبلنم گفتم برای طرح جلد دوستان بیایید ویژگی هایی که یک طرح جلد باید داشته باشه را بنویسید چون این می شه مبنای کار و هم برای دفعات بعد راحتیم و هم طراحان محدوده ی کار رو متوجه می شوند.
مثلن طرح جلد باید
1-رنگ های تند نداشته باشه
2-چشم را خسته نکنه
3-طرح ها برجسته باشند و...
البته اینا مثاله اگه مدیران بیاییند مبنای کار این طوری مشخص کنند برای دفعات بعد همه راحتیم(البته نظر شخصی است).
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## manvaputra

> مثلن طرح جلد باید
> 1-رنگ های تند نداشته باشه
> 2-چشم را خسته نکنه
> 3-طرح ها برجسته باشند و...



سلام دوست عزیز چیزهایی از این قبیل جز استانداردهای یک طراحیه خوبه ، دیگه نیازی نیست مدیران بش اشاره کنن

----------


## MIDOSE

لا ممنونم ولی
کاش می شد اینا مبنای کار باشند ولی این طور نیست برای مبنای کار باید همه موافق باشند و همینطور لیست کاملی باشه تا دیگه سوالی برای طراحان باقی نه مونه و ضمن این که کاملن سنجیده باشه البته 
نمی خوام کار را زیاد بزرگش کنم ولی نمی شه کار را ساده گرفت چون برای هر بار طرح جلد مجله با این مشکل بر می خوریم و تا یک استاندارد نباشه همیشه این مشکل را خواهیم داشت.
حالا خود دوستان هم باید نظر بدند.البته این نظر شخصی من بود
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## Bahmany

با سلام به همگی
اگه مطالبی درباره :
J2EE
Delphi
Oracle
IB
Firebird
GIS Programming
داشتید ما هم هستیم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

عناوین و بخش های کلی مجله: (لزوما در هر شماره از تمام این ها مطلب نخواهیم داشت)
•	دات نت و فناوری های مرتبط: دات نت فریم ورک ، سی شارپ ، وی بی دات نت ،  F#‎ ، LINQ ، WPF ، WCF ، مونو
•	جاوا و فناوری های مرتبط : J2EE ، زبان جاوا و JVM
•	پایگاه های داده: تئوری و زبان SQL ، SQL Server ، IB ، Oracle ، SQlite ، MySQL ، ....
•	شبکه: برنامه نویسی شبکه 
•	امنیت: امنیت شبکه ، امنیت نرم افزار و RCE ، رمزنگاری 
•	اخبار دنیای برنامه نویسی 
•	علوم کامپیوتر: الگوریتم ، ساختمان داده ، هوش مصنوعی ، زبان ها و کامپایلر ، سیستم عامل ، زبان های تابعی
•	برنامه نویسی native در ویندوز ، لینوکس ، مک ، ... : C/C++‎، دلفی ، وی سی و سی بیلدر 
•	اپن سورس 
•	زبان های دینامیک: پایتون ،پرل ، روبی
•	توسعۀ وب: PHP ، html ، CSS ، JavaScript ، XML ، فلش ، ASP .NET ، JSP  ، سیلورلایت
•	مهندسی نرم افزار: طراحی ، تجزیه و تحلیل و مدیریت پروژه ،...
•	 مصاحبه ، تاریخچه ، زندگینامه 
•	 متفرقه: برنامه نویسی موبایل ، بازی ، ....
•	 Toolbox : معرفی کتاب ، ابزار و سایت های برنامه نویسی
•	 کسب و کار صنعت نرم افزار (مسائل مربوط به استخدام ، شغل برنامه نویسی ، آیندۀ این رشته ، ...)
دوستان نظراتشون رو بگن. (امکان تغییر و حذف و اضافۀ این آیتم ها هست. فقط با ذکر دلیل و بدون در نظر گرفتن میل شخصی ، بگید)
پ ن 1: احتمال تکفیر از طرف برنامه نویسای دلفی وجود داره. نمیشه برای هر زبان یک بخش در نظر گرفت. 
پ ن 2: یه سری چیزا رو فعلا نگنجوندم: وی بی ، طراحی بازی ، برنامه نویسی موبایل ، اسمبلی . گزینۀ اول رو به خاطر قدیمی بودن و دیگر develop نشدن توسط فروشنده و جایی برای بحث جدید نداشتن و گزینه های دیگر رو به خاطر کمبود فعالیت در تالار های مربوطه (لااقل از دید بنده)
پ ن 3: در مورد دبیران: احتمال انتخاب یک دبیر برای چند بخش هست. (فعلا با کمبود افراد واجد شرایط طرفم)( اگه به مدیران سایت پیام خصوصی برای درخواست دبیر شدن ندادم ، به خاطر مراعات وقتشونه؛ و همینجا دعوت می کنم در صورت وقت داشتن ، با ما همکاری کنن. فعلا در حال انتخاب دبیران بخش های مختلف هستم.
پ ن 4: طرح روی جلد رو ترکیبی از دو طرح پیشنهادی تا الان انتخاب کردم ؛ به طراحانشون پیام داده و میخوام اون چیزی رو که مد نظرم هست پیاده کنن بعد اعلام می کنیم اینجا.
پ ن 5: شدیدا به یک قالب صفحه نیاز داریم.
پ ن 6: ایمیل مجله:     (همۀ دوستان مقالاتشون رو به این ایمیل خواهند فرستاد ) (لطفا از الان مشغول نوشتن مقالاتتون بشید. آخرین فرصت ارائۀ مطلب: 7 بهمن ماه.) در ضمن به یک نفر مسئول تبلیغات و روابط عمومی نیاز داریم.
پ ن7: چقدر پ ن!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> •	متفرقه: مصاحبه ، تاریخچه ، زندگینامه ،


از اونجایی که احتمالا این مطالب در هر شماره منتشر خواهند شد، درست نیست که در بخش متفرقه قرار بگیرند. بخش متفرقه بیشتر برای مطالبی هست که معمولا به ندرت یا خیلی با فاصله در مجله به آنها پرداخته میشه. بهتر هست برای تاریخچه، و زندیگنامه یک عنوان مجزا در نظر گرفته بشه. مصاحبه ممکن هست در هر بخشی وجود داشته باشه، مثلا ترجمه مصاحبه با یکی از توسعه دهندگان یک زبان، و غیره.




> •	علوم کامپیوتر: الگوریتم ، ساختمان داده ، هوش مصنوعی ، زبان ها و کامپایلر ، سیستم عامل ، زبان های تابعی


عنوان "علوم کامپیوتر" خیلی کلی هست، و عملا سایر بخش ها را هم در بر میگیره. به نظرم بهتره برای این بخش یک عنوان دیگه در نظر گرفته بشه.




> •	اپن سورس : لینوکس ، ...


این عنوان هم به نظرم زیاد جالب نیست، چون در خیلی از حوزه ها میشه Open-source بود. بنظرم مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی لینوکس را میشه در همون بخش Native جا داد. برای اینکه مباحث مختص یک سیستم عامل خاص از مباحث سایر سیستم عامل ها مجزا بشه، میشه بالای صفحه اول اون مقاله یک ایکن کوچک که نشان دهنده سیستم عامل مورد اشاره در این مقاله هست، قرار داد. مثلا وقتی کسی از WinForms صحبت میکنه، بالای مقاله اش لوگوی ویندوز قرار بدیم، و وقتی کسی از MONO صحبت میکنه، بالای مقاله اش لوگوی لینوکس، و کسی که از Cocoa صحبت میکنه، بالای مقاله اش لوگوی Mac.





> پ ن 1: احتمال تکفیر از طرف برنامه نویسای دلفی وجود داره. نمیشه برای هر زبان یک بخش در نظر گرفت. 
> پ ن 2: یه سری چیزا رو فعلا نگنجوندم: وی بی ، طراحی بازی ، برنامه نویسی موبایل ، اسمبلی . گزینۀ اول رو به خاطر قدیمی بودن و دیگر develop نشدن توسط فروشنده و جایی برای بحث جدید نداشتن و گزینه های دیگر رو به خاطر کمبود فعالیت در تالار های مربوطه (لااقل از دید بنده)


نیازی نیست زبان به زبان بخش برای مجله درست کنیم. دسته بندی موضوعی (مثل همین که شما انجام دادید) برای مجله مناسب تر هست. 
برای طراحی بازی و موبایل، بهتر هست اگر مقاله ایی اومد، بره در بخش متفرقه.

سایر نکاتی که به ذهنم میرسه:
1- جای عنوانی برای بررسی کسب و کار صنعت نرم افزار خالی هست. عنوانی که بشه در آن از کسب  و کار شرکت های مختلف نرم افزاری دنیا یا ایران صحبت کرد، یا تحلیلی از بازار کار نرم افزار در دنیا یا ایران ارائه کرد.

2- جای بخشی برای معرفی کتاب یا معرفی ابزارهای برنامه نویسی، یا معرفی سایت های برنامه نویسی، یا نقد و بررسی یک ابزار برنامه نویسی، یا نقد و بررسی یک محصول نرم افزاری خاص خالی هست.

3- با توجه به اینکه می خوام دسته بندی ها بیشتر موضوعی باشه (هر چند گاهی اوقات بعضی دسته بندی ها برهم پوشانی دارند)، بنظرم بهتر هست که ASP.net یا Silverlight و Flash، همگی زیر مجموعه توسعه تحت وب قرار بگیرند. اگر تعداد مطالبشان زیاد بود، میشه از دبیر آن بخش خواست که برای هر گروه از اینها یک مسئول تعیین کند.

با تشکر

----------


## MIDOSE

می گم تعداد صفحات محدوده یا نه متغیر . من برم دنبال برنامه نویسی شبکه چون تو بخش معرفی اعضا غیر از پیش خوان و ویراستاری این کارم به عهده ی من بود(جهت اطمینان پرسیدم) ضمنن اگه پر رویی نباشه قصد صحبت کردن امری را هم ندارم اما به عقیده ی من مقالات را تا انجایی که امکان داره زودتر تحویل بدید تا اگه قرار شد نظر در موردش داده بشه یا اصلاحی صورت بگیره زودتر انجام بشود.(البته اول از همه اینو با خودم بودم). یک سوالی که برای بنده ی حقیر شده این است که خوب از کجا شروع کنم کدوم بحث رو اول بگم طرف مخاطب رو یک تازه کار یا یک استاد بگیرم  می تونم تو مقاله از صحبت های خودم استفاده ببرم یا نه و چه منابعی را مجاز به استفاده هستمو کدوم ها رو مجاز نیستم.(ببخشید پر حرفی کردم ولی یک سری چیز هایی هست که باید معلوم بشه تا باعث درد سر همه نشه)

موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

ممنون از آقای کشاورز. تغییرات اعمال شد



> عنوان "علوم کامپیوتر" خیلی کلی هست، و عملا سایر بخش ها را هم در بر میگیره. به نظرم بهتره برای این بخش یک عنوان دیگه در نظر گرفته بشه.


من این رو برای Computer Science آوردم. (بیشتر جنبۀ تئوری و دانش بنیادی دارن تا حالت کاربردی روزمره)
در هر حال اگه نظر دیگری دارید ، بفرمایید



> جای بخشی برای معرفی کتاب یا معرفی ابزارهای برنامه نویسی، یا معرفی سایت های برنامه نویسی، یا نقد و بررسی یک ابزار برنامه نویسی، یا نقد و بررسی یک محصول نرم افزاری خاص خالی هست.


این رو یادم رفته بود. (خودم رو هم به عنوان دبیر این قسمت تعیین کردم. {شکلک خود تحویل گیری} )



> می گم تعداد صفحات محدوده یا نه متغیر


متغیره ، ولی کمتر از یک صفحه و بیشتر از 3 صفحه نباشه



> مخاطب رو یک تازه کار یا یک استاد بگیرم


هر مقاله مخاطبین خاص خودش رو داره که ابتدای مقاله سطحش رو می گیم (مبتدی ، متوسط ، پیشرفته)



> می تونم تو مقاله از صحبت های خودم استفاده ببرم یا نه و چه منابعی را مجاز به استفاده هستمو کدوم ها رو مجاز نیستم


اکیدا توصیه می کنم بچه ها یا خودشون مطلب بنویسن یا خودشون ترجمه کنن. حتی الامکان از ترجمۀ دیگران استفاده نکنیم (از هر لینک ، سایت ، وبلاگ ، کتاب ، ... که استفاده کردید برای مقاله ، باید در انتهای مقاله ذکر کنید)

----------


## manvaputra

جناب عسگری سلام من بصورت جدی و مصمم توی این زمینه ها اعلام آمادگی می کنم:

جاوا و فناوری های مرتبط : J2EE ، زبان جاوا و JVM

شبکه: برنامه نویسی شبکه 

امنیت: امنیت شبکه

موفق باشید

----------


## MIDOSE

بله منم منظورم همین بود که مطلب ها را خودمون بنویسیم و ترجمه ها بود که موافقت کردید.ممنون



> جناب عسگری سلام من بصورت جدی و مصمم توی این زمینه ها اعلام آمادگی می کنم:
> 
> جاوا و فناوری های مرتبط : J2EE ، زبان جاوا و JVM
> 
> شبکه: برنامه نویسی شبکه 
> 
> امنیت: امنیت شبکه
> 
> موفق باشید


پس من تنها نیستم :تشویق: . جناب manvaputra ورودتون را تبریک می گم. راستی من امنیت شبکه را هم می خواهم فعالیت کنم چون منظورم از شبکه همه ی زمینه هاش بود.
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## mazdadoost

سلام وخسته نباشید.
خوشحال میشم در زمینه جاوا وفناوری هایه مرتبطش و تحلیل فناوری ها با مجله همکاری داشته باشم.
با تشکر.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دو طرح برای صفحات داخلی از یکی از دوستان:
http://tinypic.info/files/q6ubfnf3i881qh2n6j0y.jpg
http://tinypic.info/files/qd915uvv2lzgbcautnur.jpg

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دبیران رو در اینجا لیست می کنم. برای بخش هایی که تا آخر این هفته دبیر براشون انتخاب نشه ، خودم با همکاری یک سری از دوستان اون بخش رو مدیریت می کنیم.
این هم ایمیل مجله که از همین الان می تونید دست به کار شده و مقاله ها و مطالبتون رو به این آدرس ایمیل کنید. (همچنین می تونید مقاله ها رو به دبیر بخش مربوطه ایمیل کرده یا از طریق پیام خصوصی باهاش هماهنگ کنید)
ezine.barnamenevis@gmail.com

1- م h.jaza : بخش دات نت
2- Nima NT : بخش امنیت
3- خودم : بخش Toolbox (مصاحبه ، زندگینامه و تاریخچه)
4- م mpmsoft : بخش تازه ها و اخبار دنیای برنامه نویسی
5- م mazdadoost: بخش جاوا
6- m.hamidreza : بخش فناری های وب (توسعه وب)

آقای salehnagheri : طراح روی جلد و گرافیست مجله
دوستان لطفا اگه قصد همکاری دارید پیام خصوصی بذارید برام. چون این پست همواره آپدیت میشه و میخوام در آخرین صفحه بمونه تا در دید باشه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> متغیره ، ولی کمتر از یک صفحه و بیشتر از 3 صفحه نباشه


به نظرم اگر بیشتر هم شد،  اشکالی نداره، و نهایتا میشه آن را به چند بخش تقسیم کرد، و هر بخش در چند شماره متوالی منتشر کرد.



> (همچنین می تونید مقاله ها رو به دبیر بخش مربوطه ایمیل کرده یا از طریق پیام خصوصی باهاش هماهنگ کنید)
> ezine.barnamenevis@gmail.com


لطفا فعلا از همین ای میل استفاده کنید، تا با حاجی صحبتی کنیم و یک آدرس ای میل اختصاصی (در همین Domain) و یک Subdomain به مجله برنامه نویس اختصاص پیدا کنه، تا مقالات به آن ای میل ارسال بشند، و آن Subdomain هم برای راه اندازی وب سایت مجله استفاده بشه.

----------


## h.jaza

> دو طرح برای صفحات داخلی از یکی از دوستان:
> http://tinypic.info/files/q6ubfnf3i881qh2n6j0y.jpg
> http://tinypic.info/files/qd915uvv2lzgbcautnur.jpg


فکر می کنم یکم تو فاز روزنامه ای هستش تا یه مجله ی الکترونیک تخصصی برنامه نویسی.
البته صرفا برای اگاهی و ارتقاء سطح کار این مطلب رو گفتم نه تو سر کار زدن و اینا...

----------


## MIDOSE

کار تقریبن خوبیه ولی نوشتن متن به صورت ستونی اذیت می کنه و اگه یکم کار گرافیکی هم بهش بدید خوب میشه البته اونقدر که چشم رو خسته نکنه کار هر کی بوده خسته نباشه چون برای این کار زحمت کشیده.
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## h.jaza

دوستانی که در حال حاضر دارن مقاله ای می نویسن یا ترجمه می کنن، لطفا موضوع مورد بحثشون رو مطرح کنن تا ترجیحا موضوعات با همدیگه تلاقی نداشته باشه.

با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

من فعلا:
 ترجمۀ مقالۀ Free Lunch is Over نوشتۀ Herb Sutter

بعدش:
ترجمۀ Programming in ten years نوشتۀ Peter Norvig
ترجمۀ یکی از مقالات Paul Graham یا مصاحبه ای با Joel Spolsky
(اگر کسی مایل به ترجمه است و در پیدا کردن منابع خوب مشکل داره ، می تونه پیام خصوصی بذاره)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> ترجمۀ مقالۀ Free Lunch is Over نوشتۀ Herb Sutter
> ترجمۀ Programming in ten years نوشتۀ Peter Norvig


سلام.

اون مقاله اول، مال چهار سال پیشه و اولین بار در ژورنال Dr. Dobb چاپ شد.مقاله دوم، اگر اشتباه نکنم، مال 8 سال پیشه.
اگر چه خوندنشون خالی از لطف نیست (بخصوص مقاله اول)، اما دیگه تاثیر اونموقع رو نمیذاره. فکر میکنم اگر واقعا میخواهید این "به اصطلاح مجله" حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه، باید مقالات توسط فردی مشخص انتخاب بشه و از افراد دست اندرکار خواسته بشه که به ترجمه (یا تالیف) در اون مورد اقدام کنن...

----------


## h.jaza

منم هم دارم روی مقاله ای درباره ی شئ گرایی کار می کنم از چند تا ریفرنس مثل کتاب مستر بوچ ویرایش سوم سال 2007 و چند تا سایت که این مبحث رو خوب و کامل و جامع مطرح کردن.



> کر میکنم اگر واقعا میخواهید این "به اصطلاح مجله" حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه، باید مقالات توسط فردی مشخص انتخاب بشه و از افراد دست اندرکار خواسته بشه که به ترجمه (یا تالیف) در اون مورد اقدام کنن...


اولا این *به اصطلاح* مجله رو من نمی فهمم. خواهشا از توضیحش صرف نظر کنین چون off-topic میشه.

ثانیا این کاری رو که شما پیشنهاد کردین یعنی اینکه ما عملا بیایم و چهار تا مترجم استخدام کنیم و یه سری مقاله بهشون بدیم تا برامون ترجمه کنن.
فکر نمی کنم هدف اصلی و اساسی این مجله ی الکترونیک تا این حد سطح پایینی باشه.
احتمالا اشتباه متوجه شدین.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> این کاری رو که شما پیشنهاد کردین یعنی اینکه ما عملا بیایم و چهار تا مترجم استخدام کنیم و یه سری مقاله بهشون بدیم تا برامون ترجمه کنن. فکر نمی کنم هدف اصلی و اساسی این مجله ی الکترونیک تا این حد سطح پایینی باشه. احتمالا اشتباه متوجه شدین.


سلام.
اگر نوشته من رو یکبار دیگه بخونید، متوجه میشید که نوشتم "به ترجمه (یا *تالیف*)".
چیزی که من پیشنهاد دادم، یه کار عملی هستش برای اینکه یکپارچگی مطالب حفظ بشه و هر کسی... اصلا پشیمون شدم. منتظر اولین شماره میمونیم، بعد در موردش صحبت میکنیم. اونموقع متوجه خواهید شد که من سعی میکردم چی بگم.

*پاورقی:* ترکیب بهترین تکنولوژیهای امنیتی با همدیگه، لزوما یک سیستم امن رو به ارمغان نمیآره! چه بسا در اکثر موارد و بر خلاف انتظار، بنای یک سیستم کاملا نا امن رو استوار میکنه. همینطور هستش تالیف یک مجله، یا در کل انجام یک کار گروهی. حتی اگر همه شما Dino Esposito، Charlez Petzold و ... هم باشید و حرفه اتون نوشتن باشه، اما یک یا چند نفر بر کار مجموعه نظارت نکنن، نتیجه بطرز نا امید کننده ای مفتضح خواهد بود.

----------


## manvaputra

> ترکیب بهترین تکنولوژیهای امنیتی با همدیگه، لزوما یک سیستم امن رو به ارمغان نمیآره! چه بسا در اکثر موارد و بر خلاف انتظار، بنای یک سیستم کاملا نا امن رو استوار میکنه. همینطور هستش تالیف یک مجله، یا در کل انجام یک کار گروهی.


دوست عزیز سلام ، خئب حرف شما متین این مجله هم سردبیر داره که وظیفش همینه که شما می فرمایید از طرف دیگه جذابیت یک مجله توی دیدگاهها و حتی نگارشهای مختلفه ایده شما در مورد هم راستا بودن شیوه نگارش و مواردی از این قبیل در مورد کتاب صدق میکنه.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

ما برای هر بخشی دبیر داریم (گرچه فعلا با کمبود دبیر مواجهیم و مجبوریم از مدیران بخش ها و کاربران برتر استفاده کنیم برای approval مقالات)
مهم نیست مقاله مال چه سالیه. (تازه اگه تعداد صفحات کافی داشتیم یه سری از پیپر های کلاسیک مک کارتی یا Guy Steele یا فیلیپ والدر یا ... (دهۀ 60 و 70) رو ترجمه می کردم) مهم اینه که می تونه مفید و آموزنده باشه



> اصلا پشیمون شدم.


خوشحال میشیم اگه انتقاداتتون رو با دلیل بیان کرده یا حتی در صورت وقت داشتن بهمون کمک کنید (نوشتن مقاله ، دبیری یکی از بخش ها ، ویراستاری ، ....)

پ ن: من نمی دونم اون اشتیاق اولیه برای چاپ مجله کجا رفت. تا الان فقط یکی دو نفر مرتب باهام در تماس بودن و از کاراشون صحبت کردن. ایمیل مجله هم خالیه. فقط هم فعلا کار من و h.ajza معلومه (بقیه غیبشون زد یا به شدت مشغول کارن ؟؟؟؟)

----------


## manvaputra

> مهم نیست مقاله مال چه سالیه


شرمنده جناب سر دبیر ،در این مورد خاص کاملا با شما مخالفم توی مبحث کامپیوتر و مخصوصا نشریه تخصصی تاریخ مقاله جز پارامترهای اصلی به حساب میاد.

----------


## h.jaza

> توی مبحث کامپیوتر و مخصوصا نشریه تخصصی تاریخ مقاله جز پارامترهای اصلی به حساب میاد.


این بحث کاملا درسته ولی در مورد مباحثی که اولا در طی زمان تغییرات Huge ای در اونا رخ میده و ثانیا زمانی که ما می خوایم وارد ریز یه مسئله و پیاده سازی ای بر اساس اون تاپیک خاص داشته باشیم.

ولی در کل اگر وارد این حاشیه ها نشیم، بهتره. وسه ی همین دوستان خواهشن از جوابگویی هایی که باعث منحرف شدن تاپیک میشه، صرف نظر کنن.

اگر به کسی برخورده، ببخشید

با تشکر

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> ما برای هر بخشی دبیر داریم (گرچه فعلا با کمبود دبیر مواجهیم و مجبوریم از مدیران بخش ها و کاربران برتر استفاده کنیم برای approval مقالات)


شما میگید غیر از جنابعالی و h.jaza کار هیچکس معلوم نیست. چطور برای هر بخش یک مدیر دارید؟




> مهم نیست مقاله مال چه سالیه.


با کمال احترام؛ اونطور که من متوجه شدم، این مجله در مورد دام و طیور نیست که تا چند سال آخرین دستاوردها در این زمینه، دستخوش تغییر نشه. تو علم نرم افزار (و حتی سخت افزار)، هر روز و هر لحظه میتونه آبستن حوادث جدیدی باشه. الان دیگه کمتر کسی تمایل داره تا بدونه چطور میشه یه برنامه TSR درست کرد، یا چطور میشه دستورات رو مستقیم (از طریق اسمبلی) به کارت گرافیکی Trident یا S3 ارسال کرد. دیگه کسی نمیدونه DOS Extender چی بوده و ... در صورتیکه همین مساله 10 سال پیش، جزء یکی از پر طرفدارترین مقولات در برنامه نویسی DOS بود. امروزه دیگه برای کسی اهمیتی نداره که چطور میشه یه دیسک 720KB ای رو به 1.44MB تبدیل کرد، چون دیگه استفاده از این دیسکها محدود شده و حتی شما در بازار نمیتونید پیداش کنید یا حتی Drive های دیسکهای 5 1/4 اینچی. دونستنش هم دیگه اهمیتی نداره!




> مهم اینه که می تونه مفید و آموزنده باشه


بله. مثل این میمونه که ما بدونیم چطور میشه با دو عدد سنگ، آتش روشن کرد! دونستنش خوبه، اما ارزشی نداره. الان، شخص باید بدونه که اجاق مایکرو ویو خونش چطور کار میکنه، و چطوری میتونه اونو برای مقاصد خودش بکار ببره.




> خوشحال میشیم اگه انتقاداتتون رو با دلیل بیان کرده


اینکه همه چیز رو به Challenge بکشیم، خوبه. اما نه بدیهیات رو! شما دلیل بیارید و ثابت کنید، ترجمه نوشته ای متعلق به 8 سال پیش در مورد Concurrency که از CPU های Hyper Threading به بعد، بشدت دستخوش تغییر شد، عاقلانه است!




> پ ن: من نمی دونم اون اشتیاق اولیه برای چاپ مجله کجا رفت.


عرض کردم. برای چاپ یک مجله، به چیزی ورای اشتیاق و ... نیاز هست.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

متوجه صحبت هاتون هستم.
بین ابزار و مفاهیم تفاوت بذارید.
چیزایی هستن که مال چند دهه قبل بودن و هنوزم وجود دارن و ما هر روزه (شاید به صورت غیر مستقیم) با اون ها سرو کار داریم.
مثال: تئوری زبان های برنامه نویسی ، اصول کلی کار یک کامپایلر ، اصول پردازش موازی ، GC ، ....
مسلما مطالب مربوط به ابزار outdated هستن. مثل همونایی که اشاره کردید (داس) 
منظورم از مطالب قدیمی (ولی مفید و آموزنده) مطالبی بود که تاریخ مصرف ندارن
تکیۀ بیش از حد بر فن آوری های cutting edge هم درست نیست. مثلا اگه یه نفر بیاد خیلی جامع دربارۀ رشته ها در دات نت بنویسه (ذخیره سازی داخلی ، نحوۀ افزایش سرعت در کار با رشته ها ، مقایسه با دیگر فریم ورک ها ، ...) خیلی بهتره تا این که در مورد آخرین تحولات سیلورلایت بخواید مطلبی آماده کنه. من تاکیدم روی مطالب بنیادی هست تا مطالب ابزاری مربوط به یکی دو سال قبل. (البته این جمله به این معنی نیست که فن آوری های جدید رو ول کرده و بریم سراغ فن آوری های چند سال قبل)



> ترجمه نوشته ای متعلق به 8 سال پیش در مورد Concurrency که از CPU های Hyper Threading به بعد، بشدت دستخوش تغییر شد، عاقلانه است!


اون یک مورد برای 3 سال و 9 ماه قبله. هنوز هم که هنوزه بسیاری از برنامه نویسا متوجه اهمیت عصر Multi-core و نکاتی که اون مقاله سعی در تاکید بر روی اون ها داشت ، نشدن
در حال حاضر بخش ها مشخص شدن ولی فقط 3 مدیر داریم (هرکسی که توانایی و آمادگی مدیریت رو داره میتونه از طریق پیام خصوصی با من در میون بذاره)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

پس از تکمیل و ببیشتر شدن تعداد مقالات ، یه تاپیک مجزا ایجاد خواهم کرد برای عناوین مقالات
تا این لحظه:
خودم: https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=102
h.jaza : م https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=104
manvaputra : م ADBMS
Saeed_m_Farid : م VoIP

این پست همواره آپدیت خواهد شد

----------


## manvaputra

> ADBMS


Active Database Management System

----------


## milade

> دوستانی که تا این لجظه اعلام آمادگی کردن :
> razavi_university (سی شارپ ، SQL و برنامه نویسی واسط های سخت افزاری)
> Daleeeeer (ویراستار ، شبکه ، پیش خوان)
> m.hamidreza (یکی از طرح های جلد ، نویسنده در بخش آموزش )
> salehbagheri (یکی از طرح های جلد)
> .M8SPY. (؟)
> h.jaza (آموزش و مقالات. )
> .:KeihanCPU:. (وی بی 6 و دات نت و ASP .NET 
> Saeed_m_Farid ( دلفی ، سی ، وب سرویس)
> ...


 :عصبانی:   :عصبانی: 
خوب خوبه یه کم بیشتر دقت کنی اقای سردبیر ;)
خوبه حالا 2 بار گفتم میتونم در asp.net کمک کنم (انگار انتخاب شدن!)
بازم میگم اگه خواستین منم هستم :
asp.net
ajax
html & css
vb.net 
+هک و امنیت 
موفق باشید

----------


## h.jaza

> خوب خوبه یه کم بیشتر دقت کنی اقای سردبیر ;)
>  خوبه حالا 2 بار گفتم میتونم در asp.net کمک کنم (انگار انتخاب شدن!)
>  بازم میگم اگه خواستین منم هستم :
>  asp.net
>  ajax
>  html & css
>  vb.net 
>  +هک و امنیت


جواب:



> هرکسی که توانایی و آمادگی مدیریت رو داره میتونه از طریق پیام خصوصی با من در میون بذاره


ضمنا این افرادی رو که شما اسم بردی، درسته که اعلام آمادگی کردن، ولی کسیشون پستی مبنی بر بیان چیزی که داره روش کار می کنه، نگذاشته.
با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> خوب خوبه یه کم بیشتر دقت کنی اقای سردبیر ;)


ممنون ، اصلاح شد




> ضمنا این افرادی رو که شما اسم بردی، درسته که اعلام آمادگی کردن، ولی کسیشون پستی مبنی بر بیان چیزی که داره روش کار می کنه، نگذاشته.


درسته. (البته با پیام خصوصی ارتباط داشتیم ؛ ولی جز دو سه نفری که اشاره شد بقیه نگفتن روی چی الان دارن کار می کنن)

----------


## salehbagheri

> بازم میگم اگه خواستین منم هستم


مسئله بودن نيست! مسئله همكاريه! و همكاري يعني ...!!!




> asp.net
> ajax
> html & css
> vb.net 
> +هک و امنیت


ببينيد دوستان! بلد بودن در اينجا مهم نيست! چون اينجا همه بلدند!!!

مهم اينه كه بتونيد مقاله اي *بنويسيد!* (مقاله بودن شرط نيست، مهم نوشتن است)

اون دسته از دوستاني كه *عمل* مي كنند، همكار ما هستند!!!

----------


## mazdadoost

با سلام و خسته نباشید :
مسئولین مجله : زمان تحویله مطالب چه زمانی هست (لطفا تاریخ دقیق بدین).
با تشکر.

----------


## salehbagheri

اين هم طرح جلد به رنگ آبي (تقاضاي دوستان)!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## h.jaza

> با سلام و خسته نباشید :
> مسئولین مجله : زمان تحویله مطالب چه زمانی هست (لطفا تاریخ دقیق بدین).
> با تشکر.


دوست عزیز اول معلوم کنید راجع به چه مبحثی می خواید مقاله بدید بعد به ادامه ی ماجرا هم می رسیم.

با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> با سلام و خسته نباشید :
> مسئولین مجله : زمان تحویله مطالب چه زمانی هست (لطفا تاریخ دقیق بدین).


اولین زمانی که برای ارائۀ مجله در نظر گرفتم ، نیمۀ دوم بهمن ماه بود. 



> اين هم طرح جلد به رنگ آبي


مرسی. لوگو رو پایین گذاشتی. ببرش بالا و اون "بر" تنها رو بردار. (جایگزین لوگوی فعلی کن)
عبارات انگلیسی رو حذف کن
به جای ماهنامه از گاهنامه یا نشریه استفاده کن.

----------


## h.jaza

mehdi311ggg جان یعنی این طرح رو جلد تائید شده و از این استفاده خواهد شد؟

از این باب می پرسم که یادمه آخرش قرار شد از بین یکی از اون دوتا (مدل سیب یا مارپیج) استفاده بشه.

----------


## salehbagheri

سلام سردبير! اين هم داكيومنت ورد!!! (آفيس 007)

تغييرات روي جلد، به زودي اعمال خواهد شد!

----------


## m.hamidreza

> پ ن: من نمی دونم اون اشتیاق اولیه برای چاپ مجله کجا رفت. تا الان فقط یکی دو نفر مرتب باهام در تماس بودن و از کاراشون صحبت کردن. ایمیل مجله هم خالیه. فقط هم فعلا کار من و h.ajza معلومه (بقیه غیبشون زد یا به شدت مشغول کارن ؟؟؟؟)


اون اشتیاق ها طبیعیه!  :چشمک: 
ببینید الان یه چیزی معلوم نیست! شما تو یه بازی فوتبال که نمیتونی بگی هرکی بره واسه خودش بازی کنه بین دو نیمه همه بیان ببینیم چیکار کردین! الان اینجوری شده.

یه چیزی که اول هم من گفتم این بود که مشخص کنیم مخاطبین این مجله ی کیا هستن؟ شیوه ی توزیع مجله هم هیچ اشاره ای بهش نشد! این عوامل در محتوای مجله تاثیر مستقیم داره! همینجوری که نمیشه یهو شروع کرد!
ضمن اینکه بهتره مدیران سایت، کمی هم به فکر درآمد زایی مجله باشن. این مجله اگه درآمدی رو عاید سایت نکنه به نظر من مفید نیست! 
پیشنهاد میشه اول یه حداقل محتوایی رو تعیین کنید بگین مثلا 30 درصد مقدماتی باشه 50 درصد متوسط باشه 20 درصد هم پیشرفته؛در مورد اون محتوا جذب داوطلب کنید حتی شده برای کاربرای فعالِ یه تالار درخواست همکاری بفرستید داوطلب رو جذب کنید. باز اینم من قبلا گفتم که این تاپیک رو بصورت اعلان عمومی در بیارید خیلی از کاربرهای سایت ممکنه از انجام این کار بی اطلاع باشن من خودم تو دو سال اول عضویتم اصلا به این تالار سر نمیزدم!!!
الان شما یه قسمتی رو بعنوان "توسعه وب" تعیین کردید که چند تا قسمت هم داره حالا کسی که تو این زمینه میخواد کار کنه اول باید براش تعریف شه که چیکار باید کنه بعدا ازش انتظار داشت که حالا چیکار کرده... منِ نوعی الان نمیدونم باید چه کاری انجام بدم.   
ممنون.

----------


## mazdadoost

> دوست عزیز اول معلوم کنید راجع به چه مبحثی می خواید مقاله بدید بعد به ادامه ی ماجرا هم می رسیم.
> 
> با تشکر


 با تشکر :
Functional Programming with Groovy
و
برنامه نویسی چند هسته ای در جاوا.که این دومی پروژه کاریم هست .

در مورده نیمه دوم بهمن برایه بازبینی و تاییده یا ارائه مجله؟

----------


## h.jaza

> پیشنهاد میشه اول یه حداقل محتوایی رو تعیین کنید بگین مثلا 30 درصد مقدماتی باشه 50 درصد متوسط باشه 20 درصد هم پیشرفته


حمید رضا جان فکر نمی کنم بشه همچین دسته بندی ای رو انجام داد.



> الان شما یه قسمتی رو بعنوان "توسعه وب" تعیین کردید که چند تا قسمت هم داره حالا کسی که تو این زمینه میخواد کار کنه اول باید براش تعریف شه که چیکار باید کنه بعدا ازش انتظار داشت که حالا چیکار کرده... منِ نوعی الان نمیدونم باید چه کاری انجام بدم.


همونجور که خیلی توسط مهدی جان (سردبیر) مطرح شده و بار ها و بارها تکرار شده، هر کسی که می خواد در زمینه ای مقاله ای ارائه بکنه، خیلی ساده باید با سردبیر در ارتباط قرار بگیره (پیام خصوصی).
اونجا قشنگ مسائل مطرح میشه، کنکاش میشه، تجزیه و تحلیل میشه و بعد نتیجش در همون پستی که اشاره شده، انتقال پیدا می کنه و نوشته میشه(این بررسی ها به این خاطر در پیام خصوصی صورت میگیره که باعث off-topic شدن نشه). 



> در مورده نیمه دوم بهمن برایه بازبینی و تاییده یا ارائه مجله؟


ارائه مجله

با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> mehdi311ggg جان یعنی این طرح رو جلد تائید شده و از این استفاده خواهد شد؟


بیشترین توافق بر سر بک گراند ابی بود (زیباتر و حرفه ای تره)
هنوز تایید نشده. خوشبختانه آقای salehbagheri به شدت در ارتباط هستن و مدام خواسته های من (و دیگر دوستان) رو روی طرح جلد اعمال می کنن. البته طرح نهایی رو شاید ایشون بدن ، ولی از ایده های بقیۀ دوستان (مخصوصا m.hamidreza) هم استفاده کردن



> سلام سردبير! اين هم داكيومنت ورد!!! (آفيس 007)


بچه ها نظرتون چیه ؟ (من خودم نظری ندارم. چون تنها طرح داخل صفحه است. البته قبلا هم یکی از بچه ها طرحی دادن ، ولی من این ترجیح میدم. گرچه هنوز کار داره)



> m.hamidreza


ببین منم یه کاربرم مثل تو ؛ اعلان عمومی و توزیع و درامد زایی ... به مدیران سایت مربوط میشه. در مورد دعوت نامه ، به کسانی که می شناختم پیام خصوصی فرستادم ، ولی بازم خواهم فرستاد.
در مورد مقاله: شما پیشنهادتون رو از طریق پیام خصوصی یا IM با دبیر بخش (و اگر نداشت با خود من) در میون بذارید. چند و چونش مشخص خواهد شد (چند تا از دوستان همین کارو کردن و مستمرا از طریق چت یاهو یا پیام خصوصی سایت با هم در ارتباطیم. (در مورد موضوع ، سطح ، منبع ، ترجمه یا تالیف ، ...))



> در مورده نیمه دوم بهمن برایه بازبینی و تاییده یا ارائه مجله؟


بذار خوش بین باشم: ارائۀ مجله (اگر هم کمی دیر شد اشکال نداره ، به هر حال تجربۀ اولمونه.)

----------


## manvaputra

> سلام سردبير! اين هم داكيومنت ورد!!! (آفيس 007)


آقا میشه لطف کنید فرمت  DOC رو هم بذارید؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

ده کاراکتر....!

----------


## m.hamidreza

> حمید رضا جان فکر نمی کنم بشه همچین دسته بندی ای رو انجام داد.


من فقط دنبال اینم که اگه آقای X ای شماره ی اول این مجله رو خوند منتظر نشر شماره ی دومش هم باشه! نه اینکه یا اینقدر محتوا 'های کلاس' باشه که اصلا هیچی نفهمه یا هم اینقدر مقدماتی باشه که چیزی به معلوماتش اضافه نکنه. به خاطر همین موضوع، جذب مخاطب تو چند شماره ی اول مجله خیلی حساس هست! این نکته رو باید در نظر گرفت.
گرافیک مجله هم خیلی مهمه که به نظر من بیشتر باید روش وقت گذاشته شه و کار شه. مردم عقلشون به چشمشونه.
راجع به شیوه ی توزیع هم اگه یکی یه توضیحی بده خوبه. 
سایز فایل pdf مجله هم اشاره ای بهش نشده الان این طرح روی جلد در حدود 500 کیلوبایت هست، حداکثر سایز رو اگه تعیین کنید دوستان دستشون برای طراحی صفحات اصلی و داخلی بازتر میشه.
ممنون.

----------


## salehbagheri

> نه اینکه یا اینقدر محتوا 'های کلاس' باشه که اصلا هیچی نفهمه یا هم اینقدر مقدماتی باشه که چیزی به معلوماتش اضافه نکنه.


از اين بابت نگران نباشيد! تعادل رعايت خواهد شد! (مگر اينكه تمام نويسنده ها LowClass باشند كه چنين چيزي نيست!)




> راجع به شیوه ی توزیع هم اگه یکی یه توضیحی بده خوبه.


آقاي كشاورز در تلاشند كه براي مجله در سايت فضايي اختصاص بدهند! كه براي دريافت مجله به آنجا مراجعه خواهيم كرد!
افرادي هم كه مشترك بشند، به ايميلشون ارسال ميشه!
در صورتي هم كه مجله رشد كرد و مخاطبانش زياد شد، ميشه قيمتي هم بهش اختصاص داد!
كه در اين صورت نويسنده هاي مجله هم بيشتر ميشه!




> سایز فایل pdf مجله هم اشاره ای بهش نشده الان این طرح روی جلد در حدود 500 کیلوبایت هست، حداکثر سایز رو اگه تعیین کنید دوستان دستشون برای طراحی صفحات اصلی و داخلی بازتر میشه.


به نظر من زياد مهم نيست! شايد حداكثر به 10 مگابايت برسه!
البته اوايل كار بايد حجمش كمتر از 4 مگابايت باشه تا مخاطبانش بيشتر بشه! بعد از اون سايزش مهم نيست! چون هرچه قدر باشه ارزش دانلود داره!
(مثلا: مجله هاي PCWorld و ... الان بالاي 15 مگابايتند!)

(اينها نظرات و پيشنهادات شخصي بنده است)

----------


## salehbagheri

سلام سردبير! اين هم اصلاحات جلد!

جون هر كي كه دوست داريد يه كم انعطاف پذير باشيد!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

قشنگه.

خوب بود در اون مکعب هایی که خالی هستند نام دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی رایج در برنامه نویس را هم قرار می دادید، اگر هم به قشنگی کار لطمه ای میزنه اجباری نیست.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> قشنگه. خوب بود در اون مکعب هایی که خالی هستند نام دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی رایج در برنامه نویس را هم قرار می دادید، اگر هم به قشنگی کار لطمه ای میزنه اجباری نیست.


سلام.
موافقم که قشنگه. اما به نظر من، آرم Internet Explorer از اون بالا (یعنی e-magazine) باید حذف بشه! در واقعیت، اون علامت تجاری IE هستش و نباید روی جلد بصورت ثابت قرار بگیره. همینطور هستش کلمه Barnamenevis در پایین سمت چپ صفحه که بصورت انگلیسی نوشته شده! اونهم کار جالبی نیست که بخواهید Jenglish بنویسید!

----------


## m.hamidreza

برادر صالح خداوند شما رو خیر دهد.
من تغییراتی رو که مد نظر خودم بود رو اعمال کردم ....
ولی جای کار هنوز داره...  :تشویق:

----------


## h.jaza

حمید رضا جان دیگه همش رو آبی کردی که ...

*به نظرم* همونی salehbagheri انجام داده با اعمال تغییرات ذکر شده، بهتر از آب در بیاد.

با تشکر

----------


## m.hamidreza

> حمید رضا جان دیگه همش رو آبی کردی که ...


چون psd شو نداشتم بغیر از تغییر رنگ، کار دیگه نمیشد کرد!  :بامزه: 
ولی قسمت بالا(سمت راست) تو فایل تغییر داده شده به نظرم بهتر شد.

----------


## mazdadoost

سلام و خسته نباشید:
به نظرتون با وجود عنوان مجله و لوگو این قسمتی که مشخص کردم زاید نیست؟شاید بشه یه استفاده دیگه از فضاش کرد؟ البته این نظر ودلیل منه و همین طرحه آبی رو به علاوه مربع هایه سه بعدی که اسم زبانها یا فناوری هایه بروز روشون باشه خوبه و با تمو حال وهوایه آبی خوده برنامهنویس هم تقریبا سازگاره. از فضایی که گفتم هم میتونیم برایه تیتر هایه ویژه با عکسشون و یا تصویری از یک برنامه نویس خبره با کلامی آموزنده یا اخبار داغه برنامهنویسی و یا ....استفاده کرد چون از نظر دید دیده خیلی خوبی داره و چشم معمولا رویه گوشه هایه تصویر در وهله اول میچرخه.

برایه درآمد زایی هم نظر بنده اینه که اول از همه سعی کنیم یه کار خوب با کیفیت در حد :برنامهنویس اولین مجله تخصصی برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان بشه . نه به خاطر جذب کلی مخاطب بلکه برایه جذب مخاطبان واقعی برنامه نویسی (از هر طیفی علاقمند-مبتدی -حرفه ای - شیخ!) والبته صاحب کاراشون سازمانهایه دولتی خصوصی ووو وقتی با جامعه هدفمون رابطه برقرار کردیم اون موقع مطمئن باشید خیلی ها (مثله خیلی هامون که از با مانیتور بودن خسته شدیم)وخیلی ها که با وجود اینکه با کامپیوتر زندگی میکنند ولی با این وجود دوستدارند مطالعشون با پیپر باشه و تا مطلبی رو رویه کاغذ نبینند راحت نمیشند مجله رو به شکل کاغذی در اختیار جامعه هدفمون (سازمانها و شرکت هایه دولتی و غیر دولتی -دانشجو ها-دانشگاهها وووافراد دیگر )قرار بدیم.
تو اوایله کار میونیم بر اساس تقاضا برایه مشترکین چاپ (کپی با کیفیت -هزینه خیلی کمی داره و سرمایه ای هم نمی خواد. )چاپ کنیم و براشون ارسال کنیم.بعد اگر دیدیم آمار بالا رفته که چاپش به صرفه بود میشه رویه چاپش هم کار کرد.
در هر صورت به نظرمن باید نمونه الکترونیکش کاملا مجانی (شاید بشه تبلیغات هم درش گنجوند)باشه.و حجمش رو طوری در نظر بگیرید که با اینترنت Dialup دانلودش بیش از 15 دقیقه طول نکشه(حد اقل تا زمانی که ارزش مجله بر جامعه هدفش شناخته نیست و خیلی راحت از چیزی که نمیدون چیه میگذره!و عطاشو به لقاش می پسنده). 
همونطور که گفتم دلایله خوبی هستکه بعد از حتی نگاه کردن به متنه و تیتر ها و کیفیت فنی و باره دانش درش خیلی ها ترجیح بدن نمونه کاغذیش رو بردارنو ببرن تو تخت خواب در حالته لمیده بخونن!(من خودم هنوز که هنوزه چه سره کار چه تو تخت با نات بوکم عادت به مطالعه با محتوایه الکترونیک نکردم و زود خسته میشم.)
تنها ترمز هم قیمته که اون هم چیزی نمیشه و میشه با هماهنگی با خیلی جاها برایه کاربر نهایی مجانیش کرد(مثلا هماهنگی با شرکت ها - دانشگاهها -آموزشگاههای خصوصی و غیره!)
خیلی جلو رفتم!اما راستش به نظرم عملیه میتونه اولین گامها برایه ایجاد یک قطب در زمینه برنامهنویسی در ایران باشه .(این یکی از دلایل علاقم به برنامه نویسه!)موق باشیم.(به هر حال روزی باید برسه که همه برنامهنویس هایه خوب این کشور و نه یه عدع معدود قدر کارشون دونسته شه و یکی از اهداف من اینه).

----------


## salehbagheri

اجرا كردن n نظر روي جلد كاريست بس دشوار!

----------


## m.hamidreza

به به! عجب جای خوبی داره css!  :تشویق: 
یه نکته ی کوچولو! اون سایه ی زیر برنامه نویس اون بالا یه خورده کجه! من تو اون فایل خودم صافش کردم یعنی فضای بین طرح و سایه یه مربع باشه الان یه چهار ضلعی هست...
#J هم دیگه .... شد. بجاش یه css دیگه بنویس!  :چشمک:

----------


## vcldeveloper

مرسی، طرح روی جلد جالبی هست...

میشه تعداد زبان های برنامه نویسی را بیشتر هم کرد، الان احساس می کنم زبان های درج شده در اون مکعب ها بیش از حد مایکروسافتی هستند ;-)

اون "ن" در کلمه "برنامه نویس" چرا وارد کادر "بر" شده؟ "بر" لوگو هست، به نظرم بهتر هست که حروف یا عبارات دیگه واردش نشند، حتی اگر این کار باعث بشه که بین "بر" و "نامه نویس" فاصله بیشتری از حد معمول گذاشته بشه.

----------


## h.jaza

من هم با mazdadoost در باره ی واژه ی *برنامه نویس* موافقم. بالا و پایین و چپ و راست و وسط و گوشه و ...، همه جا برنامه نویس نوشته شده. یکم دیگه زیادی ترش شده.

همچنین حرف حمید رضا هم درسته (#J).

راستی این Ultimate که نوشتی یعنی چی؟ یعنی نسخه ی آخره؟؟؟!!!

(نظرات شخصی)

----------


## مهران رسا

> الان احساس می کنم زبان های درج شده در اون مکعب ها بیش از حد مایکروسافتی هستند ;-)


شاید کلمه Delphi به دلیل زیاد بودن تعداد حروفش نسبت به VB (در نتیجه جا نشدن روی مکعب ها) و به خاطر یه سری دلایل دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:  ، بهتره جاش در جایی به جز روی جلد باشه .

----------


## m.hamidreza

> "بر" لوگو هست


"بر" به نظر من بیشتر آیکونه! که اونم favorite icon سایت برنامه نویس هست و به نظر من به مجله یه جورایی پیوست شد!  :چشمک:  وگرنه مفهوم خاصی رو من نوعی ازش برداشت نمیکنم. این انتخاب حروف اول به عنوان favorite icon تو سایت های انگلیسی به دلیل استفاده از حروف انگلیسی مرسوم تر و قشنگ تره ولی توی فارسی چون الان خود "بر" یه لغت هست نه یه حرف زیاد جالب نیست که البته اینم باید گفت که شاید بهترین ایده برای آیکون همین انتخاب بوده ولی به درد چیز دیگه نمیخوره!
الان لوگو کل "برنامه نویس" هست چون کلا "بر" به تنهایی ویژگی های یه لوگو رو نداره....
ولی فاصلش از نامه نویس مسلما قابل انجام هست که بحثش جداست.البته یه جوری هم نباید تلقی شه که شما "روی نامه مینویسی"  :لبخند:  چون اگه فاصلش زیاد شه این مفهوم رو میرسونه:
"بر  نامه نویس!"

----------


## syntiberium

با سلام . من هم یک عکس برای جلدش ساختم . البته خیلی بدرد بخور نیست ولی از جلوه های ویژه اون می شه ایده گرفت . ببینید من طراحی و فتو شاپم خوب نیست ولی اگر توی 3dmax بهم طرح بدین می تونم یه کارایی براتون انجام بدم  :خجالت: .
http://one.xthost.info/synt/barnamenevis.jpg
با تشکر .

----------


## syntiberium

به نظر من اگر همین طور بشینیم راجع بهش حرف بزنیم به این زودی ها کارمون جلو نمی ره ( کی نظر من را خواست  :لبخند گشاده!:  ). نظر من اینه که توی هر تالار یه اعلان بزنیم که هر کس توی هر تالاری فعالیت داره و می خواد همکاری کنه یه قسمتی از کار را به اهده بگیره . مثلا توی تالار جستجو کنه و مطالب پربار و بدرد بخور را جمع آوری کنه . البته می تونیم بین همکاران تقسیم کار کنیم یعنی فلانی از این تاریخ تا این تاریخ را جمع آوری کنه یه نفر دیگه یه تاریخ دیگه را . من خودم توی VB6 فعالیت دارم و می تونم یه قسمتیش را انجام بدم  :خجالت: . با تشکر .

----------


## salehbagheri

> همچنین حرف حمید رضا هم درسته (#J).


ببخشيد منظور حميدرضا جان را نفهميدم!!! (#J هم ديگه ... شد!) 
(من مايكروسافتي نيستم ولي از مايكروسافت خوشم مياد! مخصوصا تصوير جناب آقاي مداح)




> یه نکته ی کوچولو! اون سایه ی زیر برنامه نویس اون بالا یه خورده کجه! من تو اون فایل خودم صافش کردم یعنی فضای بین طرح و سایه یه مربع باشه الان یه چهار ضلعی هست...


كدوم سايه؟ منظور شما بازتاب تصوير ”برنامه نويسه“ ؟

----------


## h.jaza

> كدوم سايه؟ منظور شما بازتاب تصوير ”برنامه نويسه“ ؟


بله، همون انعکاس زیرش، اگر توجه کنی یکم در تصویری که فکر می کنم حمید رضا گذاشته کمی زاویش کمتر شده و انعکاس درست به نمایش در اومده ولی وسه ی خودت یکم کجه.



> ببخشيد منظور حميدرضا جان را نفهميدم!!! (#J هم ديگه ... شد!)


فاتحه ی #J خونده شد و در کنار VB6 و غیره به گورستان ماکروسافت پیوسته.

راجع به "بر" هم با حمید رضا موافقم و در کل به شخصه ترجیح میدم ایده ی دیگه ای بجاش بکار گرفته بشه. حالا اون ایده چی باشه باید روش فکر کرد ...

syntiberium جان این مدلی که شما گذاشتی که همون لوگوست که یه استایل برنامه نویس بهش اضافه شده.

(بر نخوره، نظر شخصی)

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> #J هم دیگه .... شد. بجاش یه css دیگه بنویس!





> البته یه جوری هم نباید تلقی شه که شما "روی نامه مینویسی"  چون اگه فاصلش زیاد شه این مفهوم رو میرسونه:
> "بر  نامه نویس!"


m.hamidreza واقعا اين حس شوخ طبعي شما خيلي اين تاپيك رو از اون حالت خشن و تدافعي اوليه درآورده، نميدونم خودتون ميدونين يا نه؟ ميگم آقاي سردبير يه جايي هم واسه اين سخنان نغظ (يا نقض ؟ نميدونم چطوري بود؟ منظورم همون لطيفه است) شما بذارن بدنيست.




> بالا و پایین و چپ و راست و وسط و گوشه و ...، همه جا برنامه نویس نوشته شده. یکم دیگه زیادی ترش شده.


 به نظر من هم اين واژه ديگه خيلي داره تو چشم ميزنه (مخصوصا با اون زواياي خشك در گوشه سمت چپ بالا) ؛ 
با تشكر از زحمات دوستان اگه نظر منو بخواين ميتونيد به جاي دوتا مستطيل (چپ-بالا) يه چيزي بذاريد كه حداقل اين سه تا خاصيت رو داشته باشه (البته اگه جسارت نباشه)‌:
1- یه قالب حرفه ای و استاندارد طراحی بشه که در شماره های بعد قالبش عوض نشه.
2- قابلیت جاگذاری عکس داشته باشه
3- با يه لوگوی خوب ميشه شناسه اي واسه اين مجموعه درست كرد كه ماندگاريش رو تضمين كنه!

با تشكر.

----------


## salehbagheri

دوستان تقريباً هفتاد هشتادتا پست در مورد طرح جلد دادند كه تو هر كدوم چندين ايده و نظر داده شده!
فكر مي كنم اينطوري به نتيجه واحد نمي رسيم!

----------


## h.jaza

Saeed_m_Farid، به عمل کار براید، اگر می تونی دست به کار شو ...



> فكر مي كنم اينطوري به نتيجه واحد نمي رسيم!


کاملا حرفت متینه، باید تدبیری دیگر اندیشید.

در کل *فکر می کنم* باید برای ادامه ی طراحی به پیام خصوصی روی برد، البته شاید بشدت مخالف داشته باشه ولی به هر حال باید یه فکری وسه ی این قضیه کرد.

اگر مخالف یا موافق هستید، بی خود off-topic ندید که آقا من مخالفم یا موافقم، فرض کنید چنین حرفی زده نشده، مخاطب این حرف سردبیر محترم است و لا غیر...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مسئولیت ها

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

فکر می کنم به اندازۀ کافی پیشنهاد داده شده و در مورد قالب کلی ، رنگ و طرح روی جلد و ... به یه توافق کلی رسیدیم. اتفاقا کلی پیام خصوصی بین من و طراح جلد رد و بدل شده .
طرح رو پس از نهایی شدن در تاپیک جداگانه ای خواهیم گذاشت.
فعلا بیشترین نیازمون ، دبیری یه سری از بخش هاست + یه جورایی تبلیغ برای جذب نویسنده + قالب صفحات
(لطفا در این زمینه ها کمکم کنید توسط پیام خصوصی)

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> Saeed_m_Farid، به عمل کار براید، اگر می تونی دست به کار شو ...


بنده گرافيست نيستم و تا حالا يك طرح هم نزده ام؛ فقط احساس كردم تو يه كار جمعي شايد بشه رو پيشنهادات ديگران هم حساب كرد و الا قراره كسانيكه اين كاره اند اگه بدردشون خورد از نظرات ديگران هم استفاده كنند؛ اگه پيشنهادي غير قابل پياده سازي (يا هرطور كه اساتيد گرافيست درموردش فكر ميكنن) به نظر رسيد قرار نيست دوستان اينطور برخورد كنن! من اطلاع نداشتم قراره هركس كه يه نظري داره مستقيما تو طرح دست ببره و در نهايت يه شترگاوپلنگ از طرح روي جلد در بياد!!!
بنده نظر خودم رو از ديدگاه روانشناختي (اگه رو اين مورد هم كسي ناراحت نشه) دادم، ببخشيد...
حالا كه اصرار داريد منم يه طرح زدم و استعدادم رو ميتونين در زمينه طراحي با داوينچي مقايسه بفرماييد (تو ضميمه!).




> دوستان تقريباً هفتاد هشتادتا پست در مورد طرح جلد دادند كه تو هر كدوم چندين ايده و نظر داده شده!


به نظر من قرار نيست تمام نظرات رو تو طرح خوبي كه تا اينجا پيش بردين پياده كنين؛ ولي اگه زحمتي نيست به پيشنهادات توجه بشه شايد نكته بدردبخوري توشون باشه كه به پيشبرد طرح كمك كنه.

با تشكر از تمامي دوستان كه زحمت ميكشن.

----------


## salehbagheri

> شايد بشه رو پيشنهادات ديگران هم حساب كرد


بله حتماً ميشه حساب كرد!!!




> قرار نيست دوستان اينطور برخورد كنن


چه برخوردي؟ آيا برخوردي با شما شد؟!!!

سردبير! پيغام خصوصي بخش ضميمه نداشت مجبور شدم همين جا آپلود كنم!

طرح جلد بروز شده (Extreme) + فرم نظرخواهي PDF به درخواست آقاي كشاورز! (Adobe Reader 8 or higher)

----------


## h.jaza

> پيغام خصوصي بخش ضميمه نداشت مجبور شدم همين جا آپلود كنم!


می تونی از بخش ضمیمهات استفاده بکنی، اونجا در بخش گالری تصاویر آپ کنی بعد به سردبیر لینک بدی و خیلی جاهای دیگه آپ کنی و لینک بدی ...

و اما در مورد طرح روی جلدت، هر چند که نظر دادنم مخالف حرفی هستش که بالا زده شده و زدم و باز میره تو فاز هزار تا نظر و ... ولی خوب حالا که عمومی گذاشتیش، چند تا نکته ی اساسی رو می گم:

1- *فکر می کنم* خیلی وسه ی یه طرح رو جلد بد باشه که اسمش دو جا و دقیقا هم روبه روی هم نوشته بشه، یعنی به نظرم می بایست اون برنامه نویس که به صورت رفلکسی در بالا سمت چپ نوشته شده، کلا حدف بشه و به تبع، اون موقع شاید جای برای برگردوندن اون برنامه نویسی رو که در انتهای سمت چپ و پایین قبلا بود، باشه.

2- فضاهای خالی: وقتی کاره بالا انجام بشه، فضای خالی ناجوری به فضای خالی زیر تاپیک های مهم عناوین مجله اضافه میشه که سه نقطه می زنه تو کار. یه راه حل که در واقع پاک کردن سوال هست اینه که فونت عنوان اصلی مجله (بالا سمت راست) با کلهم ساختاراش بزرگ بشه به نحوی که هم سمت چپش رو بپوشونه و هم بشه عناوین تاپیک های مهم رو کمی پایین تر آورد تا از فضای خالی پایین صفحه، بکاهه که به تبع این کار می بایست خطوط آبشاری که زیر همون برنامه نویس بالا هم کشیده شده کمی بیاد پایین تر.

فعلا همین

بازم از شما salehbagheri 				 جان از طرف خودم تشکر می کنم.

با تشکر

----------


## salehbagheri

> می تونی از بخش ضمیمهات استفاده بکنی، اونجا در بخش گالری تصاویر آپ کنی بعد به سردبیر لینک بدی و خیلی جاهای دیگه آپ کنی و لینک بدی ...


راست ميگي! ولي اينجا گذاشتم تا دوستان هم بي نصيب نمونن!

از انتقاد و پيشنهادتون هم ممنونم! يكي از موجبات پيشرفت من همين انتقادهاي شما دوستانه!
ولي تفاوت سرشت بني آدم با يكديگر باعث ميشه اين انتقادها تمومي نداشته باشه! (البته نصف تقصير از سوي بنده است)

پس همانطور كه h.jaza جون فرمودند، اساس كارم بايد به صورت زير باشه!
( استفاده از پيغام خصوصي و در نهايت تحميل طرح بر مخالفان )

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> یعنی به نظرم می بایست اون برنامه نویس که به صورت رفلکسی در بالا سمت چپ نوشته شده، کلا حدف بشه





> اگر مخالف یا موافق هستید، بی خود off-topic ندید که آقا من مخالفم یا موافقم، فرض کنید چنین حرفی زده نشده، مخاطب این حرف سردبیر محترم است و لا غیر...


ميبخشيد جناب h.jaza بنده هم همين رو عرض كردم و ضمنا مختصرا راه حلم رو هم گفتم ولي جواب شما چي بود؟ فكر نميكنيد دارين يه كم تندروي ميكنين؟ اولين كسي كه مخالف فرموده شما عمل كرد خودتون بودين، ميگم جسارتا يه تاپيك سه چهار نفري بذارين كه شما تعيين كنين كي ميتونه بياد نظر بده.



> یه راه حل که در واقع پاک کردن سوال هست


راه حل بعدي؟
خوب ما هم مشتاقيم ببينيم اين طرحي كه دارين روش زحمت ميكشين به كجا ميرسه و اگه تو اينجا نشد بالاخره جاي ديگه يه گوشه اي از كار رو بگيريم.
ضمنا آقاي salehbagheri با تشكر فراوان از شما روي صحبتم با شما نبود و از دوستان ديگه گله كردم كه خودشون هم تو پست بعدي همون مواردي رو كه من عرض كردم رو تكرار فرمودن.

----------


## MIDOSE

یک سوال از سردبیر چند درصد کار مجله پیش رفته؟
و این که زمان تحویل مقاله ها را که تغییر داده شد یا نه چون یک جا خواندم گفته بودید نیمه ی دوم بهمن ماه حالا شاید اشتباه از منه.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

تا این لحظه به غیر از خودم چند تا از دوستان اعلام آمادگی کردن و فقط یک نفر پیش نمایش مقاله اش رو برام ارسال کرده (برای نظر دادن و ویرایش فنی)
دوستانی که موضوعات مقاله شون رو اعلام کردن ، هنوز چیزی بهم تحویل ندادن
فرصت تحویل مقالات 7 بهمن هست که بعید می دونم تا اون موقع تعداد کافی مقاله دریافت کنیم
(امتحانات دانشگاه + کنکور ارشد)
بیشترین فعالیتی هم که انجام شده از طرف جناب salehbagheri بوده 
(این به معنی عدم فعالیت دیگر دوستان نیست ، منتها هنوز جز اون یه مورد کسی بهم مقاله ای نداده)

----------


## MIDOSE

بله واقعا من خودم به شخصه هم در گیر فصل امتحانات بودم و هم درگیر یک سری مشکلات ناخواسته باید بخشید راستی باید ببخشید ایکیوم پایینه ولی می خواستم ببینم بحث امنیت شبکه هم مطرح هست دیگه و اگر بله منظور نرم افزار های مورد استفاده است یا روش های ان(رمزنگاری و ....)؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

بله، *هر چیزی* که به برنامه نویسی ربط داشته باشه. لطفا برای اینطور سوال ها پست ایجاد نکنید ، هر کسی مقاله ای میخواد ارائه بده ، از طریق پیام خصوصی باهام در میون بذاره
شما همت کنید ، یه جوری با هم کنار می یایم. پست دادن هرچه بیشتر در این جور تاپیک ها که جنبۀ اعلان دارن ، قدیمی کردن پست های اصلی و مهمه.
در پست 9 این تاپیک گفتم:



> ما مجلۀ برنامه نویسی داریم راه می ندازیم نه مجلۀ شبکه. منم موافقت کردم در مورد شبکه مقاله بنویسید (یا حتی یه ستون ثابت می تونیم بذاریم برای برنامه نویسی و امنیت شبکه)


در پست 32:



> دوستان لطفا بحث رو off-topic نکنید.
> بحث شبکه همینجا تموم میشه؛ نتیجه: مقالات شبکه که مرتبط با برنامه نویسی باشن ، درست مثل دیگر زبان/محیط/پلتفرم/... ها در این مجله جایی خواهند داشت. هیچ زبان/محیط/... ای هم برتری نسبت به دیگری نداره و دعوت می کنم از هر کسی که در هر زمینۀ مرتبط با برنامه نویسی تخصصی داره ، برای مجله مقاله بنویسه (همۀ شاخه ها هم به طور یکسان ارزش گنجونده شدن در مجله رو دارن)


در پست 89 (بخش های مجله): 



> ...
> • شبکه: برنامه نویسی شبکه
> • *امنیت: امنیت شبکه ، امنیت نرم افزار و RCE ، رمزنگاری*
> • اخبار دنیای برنامه نویسی 
> ...


حالا شما پس از اعلام آمادگی در پست های 7 و 17 و 91 و 94 برای مقالۀ شبکه و امنیت شبکه ، تازه میگید:



> ولی می خواستم ببینم بحث امنیت شبکه هم مطرح هست دیگه و اگر بله منظور نرم افزار های مورد استفاده است یا روش های ان(رمزنگاری و ....)؟


دوست عزیز این پست ها آف تاپیک محسوب میشه و ارزش این تاپیک رو پایین می یاره (روی سخنم با شما نیست ، با هرکسی هستم که آف تاپیک میده از جمله خودم)

هر چیز مربوط به برنامه نویسی
Everything related to programming
كل ما يتعلق بالبرمجة
Tout ce qui a trait à la programmation
Todo lo relacionado con la programación

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

دوستان ، قراره تاپیکی (بلکه هم تالاری) مخصوص مجله ایجاد بشه که فعلا در حال امکان سنجی و ... توسط مدیران سایته. تا اون موقع من اعلانات مهم رو در همین پست (یا یکی دو پست دیگه هم) قرار خواهم داد. این پست (ها) همواره آپدیت خواهند شد پس حواستون باشه.
خواهش خیلی مهم: هر گونه سوال/کار/انتقاد/پیشنهادی  دارید از طریق پیام خصوصی در میون بذارید. اجازه بدید این صفحه آخرین صفحه باشه تا این اعلان ها همواره در معرض دید باشن
1-	لیست دبیران تا این لحظه: https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=97
2-	لیست کسانی که اعلام آمادگی کردن برای کمک: https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...6&postcount=79
در مورد مقاله ، دوستان اگه با کمبود ایده مواجهن ، می تونن از طریق پیام خصوصی با دبیر بخش مربوطه یا من یا اعضای حرفه ای سایت مشورت کرده و ایده ای برای مقاله شون پیدا کنن.

و اما مقالاتی که تا این لحظه به دستم رسیدن و وضعیتشون:
VoIP برای برنامه نویسان از Saeed_m_Farid – وضعیت: ناتمام ، در حال کار
پردازش موازی و JVM از mazdadoost – وضعیت: ناتمام ، در حال کار
اصول برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه از MIDOSE – وضعیت: ناتمام ، در حال کار
خودآموز برنامه نویسی در 10 سال از mehdi311ggg – وضعیت: تکمیل ، منتظر ویراست ادبی

مقالاتی که فعلا چیزی ازشون به دستم نرسیده:
ADBMS از manvaputra 
اصول شی گرایی از h.jaza

ایده های  خودم:
ستون مصاحبه با بزرگان علم کامپیوتر (این شماره: احتمالا Bjarne Stroustrup)
ستون زندگینامۀ مشاهیر برنامه نویسی (این شماره:  Guy Steele یا Alan Kay)
ستون معرفی کتاب (این شماره: Smart and Gets Things Done)
ستون مقالۀ انگلیسی (این شماره: احتمالا Perils of Java Schools نوشته ی Joel Spolsky)
مقالۀ Beating the Averages نوشته ی Paul Graham
آشنایی با Garbage Collection (طرز کار و انواع)
ستون آشنایی با زبان های برنامه نویسی (این شماره: F#‎)
ستون کدهای زیبا: در این ستون قطعه کدهایی رو که خیلی ها به عنوان کد "زیبا و elegant" ازشون نام می برن معرفی کرده و توضیحش میدیم (رک Beautiful Code شابک: 0-596-51004-7)
ویژگی های جدید C++‎0x
آشنایی با haXe و neko
ستون علوم کامپیوتر: (فعلا ایده ای برای مقالۀ مشخصی ندارم ولی در هر شماره در این بخش یه ساختمان داده (درخت ، لیست ، hashtable ، ...) یا الگوریتم (مرتب سازی ، جستجو ، map reduce ، ...) یا مفهومی  رو در علم کامپیوتر (مستقل از زبان یا پلتفرم مثل coroutine یا closure یا recursion ...) مطرح می کنیم 
پ ن: این لیست رو نیاوردم که بگم چقدر آدم خفنی ام. قرار نیست همۀ این ها رو من بنویسم و قرارم نیست همه در مجله گنجونده بشن. یه سریشون رو در بخش مقالات سایت میذاریم. اگر کسی بخواد میتونه به جای من روی یکی از این عناوین کار کنه. منتها اگر با کمبود مقاله مواجه بشیم از این ها استفاده خواهم کرد تا مجله به غیر از دیر و زودی دچار سوخت و سوزی نشه. (امیدوارم انقدر از طرف بچه ها مقاله ارسال بشه که در انتخابشون مشکل داشته باشیم و جا برای مقالات خودم نمونه) فقط خواستم بگم که هر شخص برای خودش میتونه کلی ایده پیدا کنه برای نوشتن یا ترجمه

----------


## #target

در زمینه پاسخ به سوالات برنامه نویسی در Vb.Net  می توانم کمکتان کنم

----------


## panahifar

با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت سایت برنامه نویس
من واقعا خیلی خوشحال شدم.منمیتونم توزمینه برنامه نویسی به زبان c,C++‎,C#‎ فعالیت نمایم.

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان .
من آمادگي ام را از هر نظر  در زمينه ي برنامه نويسي سي ++ اعلام مي كنم.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## mohsen_motamede

با سلام
به نظر من هم کار بسیار خوبی هست. ولی این کار نیاز به یک مدیریت خوب و قوی داره تا بتونه خوب از اب در بیاد . شاید بهتر باشه از مجله های کامپیوتر (داخلی و خارجی ) هم ایده گرفت و نه تقلید کرد.
به هر حال اگر کاری از دست من بربیاد (به جز گرافیک) دریغ نمی کنم.

----------


## mohammad.z

با سلام و ارض ادب
 من آماده همکاری در مجله فوق را می باشم.

----------


## jeson_park

سلام من هم هستم !
دوستان من در ضمینه سی و سی پلاس پلاس و ویژوال بیسیک می تونم کمک کنم!
در ضمن این مقاله Beating the Averages نوشته ی Paul Graham  همش 9 صفحه است 
ترجمش کنم؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## __ziXet__

سلام

من هم آمادگيمو براي همكاري اعلام ميكنم.
تخصص هام هم بيشتر در زمينه وب هست.
PHP/MySQL - Javascript - jQuery - Python

خوشحال ميشم اگه بتونم كمكي بكنم

----------


## sobhangh

به نظر می یاد کسی نباشه که از یم کامه حرف حساب و یک کار درست بدش بیاد.
امید وارم کارتون تداوم داشته باشه.

----------


## hamid411

آقایون من هم هستم،واسه هر بخشی هم در خدمتم

----------


## rezaei manesh

با سلام
من هم هستم 
توي گرافيک سايت مي تونم از امکانات و پرسنل شرکتم استفاده کنم و در خدمت شما باشم
در باره موضوعاتي که مي خواهين طرحي براش اماده بشده موضوع رو بدين تا براتون انجام بدم.
موفق باشين

----------


## handinux

این مجله پتانسیل این رو داره که از پر خواننده ترین مجله های تخصصی کشور بشه.اولین نسخه خیلی مهمه.مطالب وظاهر هر دو به یک اندازه.وقتی خبر رو خوندم بی اختیار یاد pc-magazine و... افتادم.باید چیز خوبی ازآب دربیاد.به هر حال اگر بخشی مربوط به موبایل پروگرامینگ (در آموزشهای دوره ای یا مقاله ای)داشت در خدمتم

----------


## mirage041

سلام ما هم هستیم 
اگه نتونیم کمک تو تحریر داشته باشیم حداقل این ماهنامه هر ماه سر کامپیوتر ماست.
من یک " خدمات کامپیوتری ""آراز" دارم تو تبریز که علاوه بر کارای خدماتی برای ملت :
1) برنامه نویسی در سی شارپ تا حدودی
2) ویروس و هک و ... ( نه زیاد)
3) آهنگسازی با کامپیوتر ( تا حدودی)
4) روباتیک ( تا حدودی)
5) گرافیک ( تا حدودی)
6) و ....
باز ما هستیم ( این سیاسی نیست اااااااااااا!)

----------


## quiet_buzz

سلام
من هم خوشحال میشم همکاری داشته باشم
گرافیک و طراحی
برنامه نویسی (.net، موبایل، php)
مهندسی نرم افزار (تحلیل و طراحی، متدولوژی های توسعه وب و...)
ERP، DSS و کلا مطالب مربوط ...

----------


## Amir Oveisi

منم خوشحال میشم در خدمت دوستان باشم
مقاله، آموزش، طراحی، ترجمه و ...
در زمینه برنامه نویسی ربات هم میتونم کمک کنم.

----------


## davood59

سلام دوستان؛
من هم با کمال میل حاضرم در این نشریه که باعث میشه اطلاعات خودم هم بالا بره کمک کنم. 
زمینه هایی که من تقریبا باهاشون آشنایی دارم از این قراره:
1- آشنایی و ترجمه برخی مقالات مرتبط با کامپیوتر (نرم افزار، برنامه نویسی)در حد متوسط
2- آشنایی با برنامه نویسی VB و PHP و SQL  - در حد متوسط
3- آشنایی با CSS  - در حد مقدماتی
4- اگه بخشی هم برای معرفی نرم افزار دارید من در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارم و  میتونم کمکتون کنم.
5- *تسلط کامل و سرعت بالا* در تایپ فارسی و انگلیسی جهت تایپ مطالبی که تصویری هستند و شما نیاز به تایپ اونها دارید.
6- و البته خودم علاقه زیادی به فعالیت در برنامه نویسی دارم ولی چون در این حد اونقدر خوب نیستم نمیتونم اعلام کنم تسلط کامل دارم ولی اگه شما صلاح می دونید و اشکالی نداره حاضرم در اون بخش کار کنم. 
باز هم شما صاحبنظرید و هر چه صلاح می دونید انجام بدید.
ازتون به خاطر تلاش در اعتلای آگاهی مردم کمال تشکر رو دارم. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## s.k711

سلام دوستان من هم آمده ام تا در اين امر مهم همكاري نمايم.
 تخصص من vb.net   و sql server است.

----------


## aidin1386

منم هستم. من فعاليتم بيشتر روي زبان هاي مرتبط با بيسيك هست. 
البته سي پلاس پلاس هم كار كردم. 
با PHP هم آشنايي دارم.
جديداً هم دارام روي جاوا اسكريپت كار مي كنم
روي برنامه نويسي ميكروكنترلر هاي AVR هم كار كردم.
به هر حال ما هستيم

----------


## morika

با اجازه دوستان من هم اعلام آمادگی می کنم
شاید کار زیادی بلد نباشم اما حاضرم هرکاری از دستم برمی آد انجا بدم 
شاید بتونم تو بخش تحقیقات کمک کنم

----------


## salehbagheri

> آقایون من هم هستم،واسه هر بخشی هم در خدمتم 
> ...
> من هم هستم 
> توي گرافيک سايت مي تونم از امکانات و پرسنل شرکتم استفاده کنم و در خدمت شما باشم
> ...
> سلام ما هم هستیم 
> اگه نتونیم کمک تو تحریر داشته باشیم حداقل این ماهنامه هر ماه سر کامپیوتر ماست.
> ...
> من هم خوشحال میشم همکاری داشته باشم
> ...


 
با تشكر از همگي!

از اينكه اين همه همكار داريم خوشحاليم! ولي:

دوستان فقط با ارائه *مقاله*، طرح يا ... ميتونن بودن خودشون رو ثابت كنند!

----------


## rbehrouz

با سلام و تشكر از زحمات شما 
  من تازه عضو اين سايت شدم و براي همكاري در مجله اعلام امادگي ميكنم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

ببخشید من این سوال رو می پرسم 

آیا امکانش هست( حالا من یا بقیه دوستان) که از سایر مقاله های به زبان انگلیسی استفاده کنیم  و ترجمه کنیم 

مثلا مقالاتی که درباره Delphi 2009 هست و اخیرا هم زیاد شده  رو ترجمه کرده و در مجله قرار داد ؟

اگر این امکان باشه یا علی از کمک ناچیزی که بتونم انجام بدم دریغ نمی کنم .

با تشکر از تمامی دوستانی که برای پیشرفت و توسعه هر چه بهتر *برنامه نویسی* کوشش و تلاش می کنند (خدا خیر به همتون بده)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا امکانش هست( حالا من یا بقیه دوستان) که از سایر مقاله های به زبان انگلیسی استفاده کنیم  و ترجمه کنیم


بله، می تونید مقالات انگلیسی را با ذکر منبع ترجمه کنید. البته با مسئولین مجله هماهنگ کنید، چون اگر مقاله ایی بیش از حد قدیمی باشه، یا مطالبش مرتبط با برنامه نویسی نباشه، چاپ نمیشه، و زحمت شما هدر میره!

----------


## webnevis

سلام دوستان عزيز
تو زمينه طراحي و تحريريه اعلام آمادگي ميكنم.و خيلي دوست دارم به نوعي همكار اين نشريه باشم.
از اين حركت خيلي خوشحالم و اميدوارم اين راه مقطعي نباشه.

----------


## webnevis

به نظر من سعي كنيم در طراحي جلد و قالب صفحه از طرح هاي نو استفاده كنيم.
طراحي تو جلب مخاطب هميشه حرف اول را ميزنه...

----------


## iman_tavajoh

با سلام من هم اعلام آمادگی میکنم .

پیشنهادم اینه که دسته بندی موضوعات رو در مجله  انجام بدید
و موضوعات رو بطور مشخص عنوان کنید تا هر کدام از اعضا بدونند روی چه مقولاتی کار کنند

----------


## kfathollahi

با سلام بنده هم هم آماده همكاري با مجله شما هستم.بنده معلمي با 16 سال سابقه و ليسانس كامپيوتر و ترجيحا در زمينه برنامه نويسي وي‍ژوال بيسيك و زمينه هاي ديگر آمادگي خود را اعلام مي كنم.

----------


## dzmode

> به هر حال شبکه سطح علمی، اعتبار و مخاطبان نشریه رو بالا می بره فرض کنید مباحث مروبط به دوره های سیسکو به صورت دوره ای آموزش داده بشه یا معرفی تکنیکهای جدید در امر شبکه بی شک بی تاثیر نیست


من با اين دوست عزيز كاملا موافقم، به خصوص كه الان ديگه مباحث برنامه نويسي بي نياز از مفاهيم شبكه نيست و اين دو يك جور هايي با هم گره خورده اند.
به هرحال من هم حاضرم تا هر كاري كه از دستم بر بياذ انجام بدم؛ از ويراستاري گرفته تا تهييه مقاله و ...
و در زمينه sql server هم كمي تخصص دارم.
با تشكر

----------


## Hossenbor

با کمال افتخار آمادگیم را اعلام میکنم(سی شارپ)

----------


## niloofar norouzi

سلام
منم خوشحال مي شم در اين زمينه كمك كنم(C#‎ & sql server)

----------


## reza10203045

منم میتونم در زمینه WPF and LINQ and Silverlight کمک کنم 
فرقی نم کنه که تو چه زمینه ای باشه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

دوستان لطفاً برای ارائه ی مقالات خودشون با سردبیر در ارتباط باشن.

----------


## bi_peykar

من هم میتونم شما رو کمک کنم در زمینه ی بانکهای اطلاعاتی(مفاهیم و برنامه ها). همچنین در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک از مبتدی تا متوسط...در خدمتیم

----------


## behnam_fagih

سلام
کار خیلی خوبیه
لطفا در مورد نحوه همکاری راهنمایی کنید

----------


## salehbagheri

> لطفا در مورد نحوه همکاری راهنمایی کنید


دوستاني كه مايل به همكاريند، ميتونند طرحها و مقالاتشون رو تحت عنوانهاي زير، به ايميل مجله يا سردبير مجله آقاي Mehdi311ggg ارسال كنند!

دوستان سعي كنند قبل از انجام اينكار، حتما عنوان يا مبحث مقالاتشون رو با سردبير درميان بذارند كه از ارسال مقالات تكراري خودداري بشه!

(از ارسال نامه هاي بي محتوا به سردبير جدا خودداري كنيد تا ايشون زياد اذيت نشن)

عناوین و بخش های کلی مجله:
• دات نت و فناوری های مرتبط: دات نت فریم ورک ، سی شارپ ، وی بی دات نت ، F#‎ ، LINQ ، WPF ، WCF ، مونو
• جاوا و فناوری های مرتبط : J2EE ، زبان جاوا و JVM
• پایگاه های داده: تئوری و زبان SQL ، SQL Server ، IB ، Oracle ، SQlite ، MySQL ، ....
• شبکه: برنامه نویسی شبکه
• امنیت: امنیت شبکه ، امنیت نرم افزار و RCE ، رمزنگاری
• اخبار دنیای برنامه نویسی
• علوم کامپیوتر: الگوریتم ، ساختمان داده ، هوش مصنوعی ، زبان ها و کامپایلر ، سیستم عامل ، زبان های تابعی
• برنامه نویسی native در ویندوز ، لینوکس ، مک ، ... : C/C++‎، دلفی ، وی سی و سی بیلدر
• اپن سورس
• زبان های دینامیک: پایتون ،پرل ، روبی
• توسعۀ وب: PHP ، html ، CSS ، JavaScript ، XML ، فلش ، ASP .NET ، JSP ، سیلورلایت
• مهندسی نرم افزار: طراحی ، تجزیه و تحلیل و مدیریت پروژه ،...
• مصاحبه ، تاریخچه ، زندگینامه
• متفرقه: برنامه نویسی موبایل ، بازی ، ....
• Toolbox : معرفی کتاب ، ابزار و سایت های برنامه نویسی
• کسب و کار صنعت نرم افزار (مسائل مربوط به استخدام ، شغل برنامه نویسی ، آیندۀ این رشته ، ...)

----------


## Babak1234

با سلام
بنده آماده همکاری در زمینه ویراستاری و کمی ترجمه مجله را می توانم به عهده داشته باشم .

----------


## aligood670

دانشجوی کام÷یوتر نرم افزار هستم. می تونید برای کارای ترجمه و مقاله رو من حساب کنید.

----------


## Felony

من هم میخوام تو این زمینه همکاری کنم ، { میتونم تو بحث مقالات و ترجمه کمک کنم }

----------


## fire_off

من هم میتونم در زمینه
- C#‎ 
-sqlServer
-طراحی بانک
- تحت وب (فعلاً asp.net)

----------


## OCTAGON

سلام
دوستان من هم یک عضو خیلی کوچک این خانواده هستم که اعلام آمادگی می کنم.
فعلا ساکن امارات هستم اگر می توانم کاری را از اینجا و یا کلا خارج از ایران انجام دهم در خدمتم.

موفق باشید
امیر

----------


## payam_skandari

سلام همگی خسته نباشین. ممنون از پیشنهاد عالی این طرح.منم در زمینه ترجمه و مقاله و اداره یک بخش فنی اعلام آمادگی میکنم.

----------


## graphmax

حرکت و ایده فوق العاده ایست، پیشاپیش تبریک میگم.
من کار طراحی و گرافیک رو در حد آبرومند و حرفه ای میتونم انجام بدم.
چنانچه مایل بودید میتونم نمونه کارهام رو هم بفرستم.
موفق باشید...

----------


## sanay_esh

با سلام
بنده دانشجوی مهندسی نرم افزار هستم 
حدودا 3 سال میشه دارم برنامه نویسی می کنم در یه شرکت خصوصی
برنامه های App بیشتر می نویسم و هنوز هم دارم می نویسم(net.) با اینکه اصلا وقتشو ندارم حاضرم هر کمکی بتونم بکنم 
از قبیل کدهای برنامه نویسی، مقالات، معرفی کتاب و زبانهای برنامه نویسی در زمینه های مختلف
تقریبا در شبکه هم اطلاعاتی دارم اما نه در حدی که بشه کاری کرد دوره ی CCNA رو گذروندم
کار با SQL هم بصورت کاربردی بلدم و عقیده دارم ما برنامه نویسها باید از امکانات چندین زبان برنامه نویسی در پروژه های خود استفاده کنیم
در هر صورت میشه در بعضی موارد رو من حساب باز کرد با تشکر

----------


## Babak1234

سلام
ضمن تشکر از پیام ارسالی شما
بنده آماده ویراستاری هستم لطفا میزان مطالب و فرصت ویرایش را اعلام تا نسبت به برنامه ریزی و زمانبندی مناسب اقدام نمایم
باتشکر

----------


## sobhangh

مقالات و کلا هر چیزی که که دوست داشته باشیم به عنوان کمک به مجله ارسال کنیم باید از چه راهی صورت بگیرد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مقالات و کلا هر چیزی که که دوست داشته باشیم به عنوان کمک به مجله ارسال کنیم باید از چه راهی صورت بگیرد.


با سردبیر مجله هماهنگ کنید -> رجوع کنید به پست اول همین تاپیک.

----------


## mj_programmer

سلام و من هم آماده هستم تا در این مجله فعالیت کنم . در قسمت vb & c

----------


## parand1362

> بخش خبری و مقالات قبول ، ولی برای بقیۀ بخش ها چه عنوانی رو برای دبیر پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ (مثلا معرفی کتاب یا زندگینامه جزو چه محدوده ای هستن ؟)
> 
> این جزو مقالات هست
> 
> این دیگه بستگی به نویسندگان مقاله داره که بخوان و بتونن به صورت دوره ای در یک زمینه مطلب بدن
> 
> 
> لطفا تخصص یا بخشی رو که علاقه دارید در اون فعالیت کنید مشخص کنید


 در مقالات طراحی و تحلیل هم بزارید فقط کد نویسی نباشه

----------


## behnam_fagih

با سلام و تشکر
بنده با کمال میل آماده همکاری در مجله فوق می باشم
بهنام فقیه

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
اگر دقت کنید، تعداد پستهای این تاپیک بیش از 210 تا شده، که اکثرشون مسائل زیر رو مطرح کردن:

آقایون من هم هستممن تازه عضو اين سايت شدم و براي همكاري در مجله اعلام امادگي ميكنمیا علی از کمک ناچیزی که بتونم انجام بدم دریغ نمی کنمخيلي دوست دارم به نوعي همكار اين نشريه باشمبا سلام من هم اعلام آمادگی میکنمبا سلام بنده هم هم آماده همكاري با مجله شما هستمبا کمال افتخار آمادگیم را اعلام میکنممنم خوشحال مي شم در اين زمينه كمك كنممنم میتونم در این زمینه ها کمک کنممن هم میتونم شما رو کمک کنم در زمینه ی بانکهای اطلاعاتیاگر می توانم کاری را از اینجا و یا کلا خارج از ایران انجام دهم در خدمتممنم در زمینه ترجمه و مقاله و اداره یک بخش فنی اعلام آمادگی میکنممن هم میخوام تو این زمینه همکاری کنمچنانچه مایل بودید میتونم نمونه کارهام رو هم بفرستمو ...
حالا، بنظر شما، چند تا از این "اعلام آمادگی ها" مقاله شده و چقدر کارایی واسه این مجله داشته؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> حالا، بنظر شما، چند تا از این "اعلام آمادگی ها" مقاله شده و چقدر کارایی واسه این مجله داشته؟


به نظر من این تاپیک باید قفل شود و در تاپیک جدیدی به طور مشخص موارد و نحوه همکاری با مجله ذکر شود. 
مثلا اینکه کاربران در صورتی که تمایل به همکاری دارند در زمینه مورد علاقه یا تخصص خود مجله را با ارسال مقالات / آموزش ها / ... در قالب مورد نظر یاری کنند و از ارسال پست هایی با مضمون "اعلام آمادگی" یا بیان تخصص خود در زمینه خاصی پرهیز کنند.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> به نظر من این تاپیک باید قفل شود و در تاپیک جدیدی به طور مشخص موارد و نحوه همکاری با مجله ذکر شود. مثلا اینکه کاربران در صورتی که تمایل به همکاری دارند در زمینه مورد علاقه یا تخصص خود مجله را با ارسال مقالات / آموزش ها / ... در قالب مورد نظر یاری کنند و از ارسال پست هایی با مضمون "اعلام آمادگی" یا بیان تخصص خود در زمینه خاصی پرهیز کنند.


کاملا موافقم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به نظر من این تاپیک باید قفل شود و در تاپیک جدیدی به طور مشخص موارد و نحوه همکاری با مجله ذکر شود.


اکثر موارد جدید پست هایی که در این تاپیک ارسال میشه، بخاطر اون اعلان عمومی مربوط به دعوت به همکاری هست که در بالای همه صفحات دیده میشه، و به این تاپیک لینک میده.
بعضی از این کاربران تاره وارد هستند و امکان ارسال پیام خصوصی به سردبیر مجله را ندارند. اعلام آمادگی شان در این تاپیک باعث می شود که در صورت لزوم، سردبیر با آنها تماس بگیرد. البته این بیشتر مربوط به امور اجرایی مثل ویراستاری، طراحی صفحات، و امثالهم می شود، نه نوشتن مقاله. نوشتن مقاله نیاز به اعلام آمادگی ندارد، هر کس دوست داشت همکاری کنه، میتونه مقاله بنویسه یا ترجمه کنه، و به مجله ارسال کنه. نیازی نیست که بیاد اینجا و بگه که میتونه مقاله بنویسه.

پس بهتر هست که کاربران عزیز موارد مربوط به اعلام آمادگی برای همکاری در مسائل اجرایی را از طریق پیام خصوصی به سردبیر مطرح کنند. اگر امکان ارسال پست خصوصی نداشتند، اینجا مطرح کنند. برای مقاله هم خواهشا اعلام آمادگی نکنید، اگر مقاله ایی دارید که قصد دارید در مجله برنامه نویس منتشر کنید، می توانید آن را به مجله ارسال کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## firelinemx

با سلام


 گروه http://www.elemenex.com آمادگی دارد در زمینه مقالات به زبان انگلیسی و یا فارسی و یا هر گونه فعالیت دیگر در راستای انتشار به این مجله کمک کند.

بعلت اینکه من کاربری جدید هستم و پیگیری هر 22 صفحه برایم وقت گیر است، پیگیری اینکه واقعا چه اتفاقی در سیستم مجله افتاده و خواهد افتاد و چه فیلترینگ و نظارتی انجام خواهد شد و بسیاری از سوالات دیگر برایم نا مفهوم است. ولی کلا با این تفکر موافقم.

اگر روشن تر و صریح تر این مسائل جایی اعلام شود و یا شاید جایی وجود دارد که من پیدا نکردم، لینک بدید.

 مشتاقانه آماده دریافت نظرات شما هستیم

----------


## hamed_blooki

ایده فوقالعادهایی است.راستی linux programming  رو از قلم نیندازید

----------


## EffatBandehlou

من هم در خصوص بانك اطلاعاتي مي تونم همكاري كنم.
Padidar2008@yahoo.com

----------


## mohammad-j

سلام ، آقا مهدی من منتظر ارسال فایل نشریه هستم ؟

----------


## salehbagheri

> سلام ، آقا مهدی من منتظر ارسال فایل نشریه هستم ؟


نگران نباشيد! حداكثر انتظار شما براي وصال مجله تا شب عيد است دوست عزيز!

----------


## Sajjad1364

با *سلام* . واقعا از اینکه دارین نشر علم میکنین خیلی خوشحالم و ازتون *تشکر* میکنم. :تشویق: 

به نوبه خودم میخاستم در این کار سهمی داشته باشم.

مقاله ای در باب Dynamic Method ها و کنترل اشیاء بدون در نظر گرفتن میدان دید دارم که اگر
مایل هستین براتون بفرستم.

*با تشکر دوباره از کار بزرگتون*

----------


## fst_C#‎

با سلام
من مایلم در این زمینه به خصوص در زمینه ترجمه همکاری کنم.
در مورد لینوکس هم حتما مطلب بنویسید.
منتظر تماستون هستم.

----------


## accpascal

متاسفانه چون تعداد صفحات زیاد بود من نتوانستم همه آن را بخوانم اما تجاربی در این زمینه دارم که بدین صورت مطرح می نمایم
1 - با توجه به اینکه اساتید بزرگواری در این سایت همکاری می نمایند مسلما بخش تخصصی مجله که شامل مقالات و اخبار در رابطه با موضوعات مختلف برنامه نویسی می باشد بسیار پربار بوده و فکر می کنم مشکلی در این زمینه نباشد
2 - مهمترین مشکل یک جریده اعم از روزنامه , ماهنامه و غیره مسایل مالی و اداری آن می باشد یک جریده بدون درآمد کافی و بدون مدیریت قادر به ادامه حیات نبوده و به سرنوشت هزاران جریده دیگر که یکشبه بوجو آمده و خیلی سریع محو می گردند دچار می گردد
یک جریده باید درآمد داشته باشد و منابع مهم درآمد فروش و مهمتر ازآن تبلیغات می باشد 
همانطور که عرض کردم متخصص و مقاله نویس زیاد است ولی اگر کسانی باشند که در بازار گسترده کار و روابط کاری فعال باشند می توانند در امر آگهی و تبلیغ و فروش موثر باشند
3 - مسایل فنی مانند چاپ و لیتوگرافی و صفحه بندی و . . .  مسئله بعدی است که کمک در این زمینه هم می تواند بسیار مفید باشد
با آرزوی توفیق و دیدار اولین شماره مجله

----------


## amin_a2z

سلام،
من هم حاضرم در ارائۀ این نشریه سهمی داشته باشم، برای این کار تجربه هم دارم (دو تا کتاب ترجمه  کردم برنامه نویسی ActiveX با Visual C++‎ و Professional C#‎ 2008 برای انتشارات دیباگران تهران)
الان هم در زمینۀ سیستم های RFID و نیز سیستم های توزیع یافته مطالعه می کنم، مطمئناً همکاری با این نشریه در وهلۀ اول به نفع خود من هست.

----------


## سعید مشکین فر

سلام به همه بزرگواران:قبل از هر چیز از فکر خوب و حرکت خوبتر در جهت ارائه نشریه برنامه نویس تشکر میکنم و توجه بزرگواران را بعنوان شاگردی در مکتب برنامه نویس جلب میکنم به سایت برنامه نویس و رسالتی که از ابتدا انتخاب نموده ،برنامه نویس یعنی،برنامه نویس در قالب سایت نشریه کتاب سمینار یا هر چیز دیگر.و هر چه در حیطه مباحث برنامه نویس جا دارد و لا غیر . پیروز باشید و موفق

----------


## payam_skandari

سلام خیلی خوشحال میشم منم در این کار نقشی داشته باشم :
موارد همکاری : .dotnet framework ,  و C#‎  و sql server و patterns and architecture

----------


## hadisignal

سلام 
من هم با کمال میل آماده همکاری برای مجله هستم
من در زمینه Asp.net , c Sharp و همچنین Silver Light آماده همکاری هستم
امیدوارم که موفق باشید

----------


## moslem-visual

بنده هم آماده ي همكاري هستم، در رابطه با مباحث طراحي وب، استانداردهاي وب، PHP، اطلاعات مسابقات جهاني مهارت...

----------


## MSHService

منم همیشه خواستم کمک کنم ولی وقتی این همه بزرگ و خدای برنامه نویس هست من که دیگه کسی نیستم بخوام چیزی بنویسم.
*اگه مجلتون آبدارچی خواست با کمال رضایت آماده  همکاری هستم.*
برنامه نویسی میکروکترلر PIC , AVR کمی بلدم.

----------


## mahdif123

با سلام

بنده هم به نوبه خود حاضر به فعاليت در اين كار هستم .
فعاليت : تايپ - ويرايش

----------


## rez6rez6

> من فعلا:
>  ترجمۀ مقالۀ Free Lunch is Over نوشتۀ Herb Sutter
> 
> بعدش:
> ترجمۀ Programming in ten years نوشتۀ Peter Norvig
> ترجمۀ یکی از مقالات Paul Graham یا مصاحبه ای با Joel Spolsky
> (اگر کسی مایل به ترجمه است و در پیدا کردن منابع خوب مشکل داره ، می تونه پیام خصوصی بذاره)


سلام من پایه ام یه کمی دلفی ترجمه کردم و............... :تشویق:

----------


## iflashlord

بنده هم برنامه نویسی های جاوا اسکریپت ، مای اس کیو ال ، پی اچ پی ، اکشن اسکریپت و طراحی وب میتونم کمک کنم  :لبخند:

----------


## travianwarroir

سلام.
این مجله ها واقعا عالی هستن. خسته نباشید. واقعا خسته نباشید.
نمی دونم می تونم کمک کنم یا نه یا اصلا هنوز کمک می خواین یا نه؟!
 یه پیشنهاد دارم هرچند تقریبا همینطور عمل کردین:
 تو هر شماره یه پرونده برای یه موضوع تشکیل بدین.!

----------


## sali444

سلام.
دارید به شدت موضوعی کار می کنید.

من در مورد perl , javascript و batch file می تونم کمک کنم.

----------


## Pasha Sanat

سلام 
من هم در زمينه SQL SERVER می تونم فعاليت کنم.
موفق باشيد :تشویق:

----------


## Pasha Sanat

سلام بر تمامی دوستان عزيز که برای ترويج علم کامپيوتر از هيچ کمکی دريغ نمی کنند.
من هم آماده هرگونه فعاليت در زمينه SQL Server هستم.

----------


## ali_darinoos

سلام من آماده همکاری هستم در بخش مقالات و برنامه نویسی و هر بخشی که کمک لازم باشه منتظر تماستان هستم

----------


## hamidinejad

اینجانب آمادگی خود را در زمینه های برنامه نویسی و شبکه اعلام می دارم./

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوستان اینم جلد مجله

----------


## UltraZoom

من در زمینه " فلش پلتفرم " اعلام آمادگی میکنم .
در ضمن جلد مجله و طراحی داخلی آن اصلا استاندارد های لازمه و ابتدایی رو برای یک مجله دارا نیست . گمان می کنم میشه خیلی بهتر از هم کار کرد . من در این مقوله نیز به دلیل فعالیت های تخصصی سابق در این موضوع ، اعلام آمادگی میکنم .

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام اینم یه طرح روی جلد جدید .
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

خوبه ولی به نظرم نیاز نیست که لوگوی زبان خاصی در اون باشه. الان طرح VS.NET همچنان در بالا-سمت راست وجود داره.

----------


## h.jaza

> خوبه ولی به نظرم نیاز نیست که لوگوی زبان خاصی در اون باشه. الان طرح VS.NET همچنان در بالا-سمت راست وجود داره.


نه، تو سایس، قشنگه، به نظرم جالبه...

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام خوب با دوستان مطرح کنید تا طرح نهایی رو طراحی کنیم

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوستان 
واسه جلو مجله چیکار کنیم؟
نظر بدین

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> سلام اینم یه طرح روی جلد جدید .
> امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد


كارت قشنگه . دستت درد نكنه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> واسه جلو مجله چیکار کنیم؟


سلام،

با آقای مهدی عسگری هماهنگ کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## earse+erse

:متفکر: من چند تا پیشنهاد واسه نشریه برنامه نویس دارم  :قهقهه: 

نمیدونستم باید کجا ارائه کنم اگه جای بدیه خودتون انتقال بدین :اشتباه: 


1- حجم مجله بسیار بالا است و برای Dial-Up ها کمر شکن و مشکل
برای راه حل میشه فایل PDF مجله رو به چند قسمت تقسیم کنین هر کی هر جاش رو خواست دانلود کنه و البته یه فایل کامل هم واسه دانلود باشه

2-سردبیر نشریه برنامه نویس! میشه تو نشریه کارهای ژورنالی انجام داد مثلا مسابقه ی امضای برتر که هر کی امضای قشنگتری داشت نام کاربریش یا . . . تو مجله یا سایت بیاد یا اهدا جایزه و قیره . . .

3- من خودم سردبیر یه نشریه دانش آموزیم کار تو اینترنت واسه آدم نون و ماست نمیشه امکانش نیست مجله تو سراسر کشور یا حداقل تهران و ساری! چاپ بشه و سودش برو تو خزانه ی برنامه نویس و واسه سایت و مجله خرج بشه؟

از زحمات شما متشکریم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

1- با توجه به صفحات و گرافیک و عکس های به کار رفته این کم ترین حجمی بود که تونستیم مطالب رو بدون از دست دادن بیش از حد کیفیت ارائه بدیم. (4 مگ بیشتر از نیم ساعت که نمیشه در بدترین حالت ؟)
2- ما کار تخصصی می کنیم. اون چیزایی که میگی مخصوص این سایت نیست (قشنگ ترین امضا دیگه چیه، مگه نشریۀ جدوله! تو سایتای دیگه از این کارا زیاد می کنن ، ولی در این سایت حاشیه در حداقله) (غیره درسته نه قیره)
3- فعلا نه




> من چند تا پیشنهاد واسه نشریه برنامه نویس دارم 
> 
> نمیدونستم باید کجا ارائه کنم اگه جای بدیه خودتون انتقال بدین
> 
> 
> 1- حجم مجله بسیار بالا است و برای Dial-Up ها کمر شکن و مشکل
> برای راه حل میشه فایل PDF مجله رو به چند قسمت تقسیم کنین هر کی هر جاش رو خواست دانلود کنه و البته یه فایل کامل هم واسه دانلود باشه
> 
> 2-سردبیر نشریه برنامه نویس! میشه تو نشریه کارهای ژورنالی انجام داد مثلا مسابقه ی امضای برتر که هر کی امضای قشنگتری داشت نام کاربریش یا . . . تو مجله یا سایت بیاد یا اهدا جایزه و قیره . . .
> ...

----------


## farzadsw

انتشار مجله الان در چه مرحله ای  هست؟
تاریخ انتشار شماره جدید مشخص شده؟
جدول زمانی برای مجله در نظر گرفته شده؟ مثلا آخرین مهلت ارسال مقاله برای هر شماره ، تاریخ انتشار مجله (هر ماه ، هر 2ماه و..)

----------


## earse+erse

سلام

یه سوال داشتم

اگه یه مقاله برای مجله داشته باشیم یا یه تصویر مرتبط کجا باید بزارمش ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه یه مقاله برای مجله داشته باشیم یا یه تصویر مرتبط کجا باید بزارمش ؟


برای آقای Mehdi Asgari در سایت ارسال کنید.

----------


## earse+erse

> برای آقای Mehdi Asgari در سایت ارسال کنید.


من نفهمیدم به آقای اصغری پیام خصوصی بدم یا اینجا تو تاپیک، پاسخ ارسال کنم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من نفهمیدم به آقای اصغری پیام خصوصی بدم یا اینجا تو تاپیک، پاسخ ارسال کنم؟


این تاپیک صرفا برای اعلام آمادگی کاربران ایجاد شده.

اگر مقاله ایی برای انتشار دارید، همانطور که در صفحه اول شماره های مجله هم ذکر شده، باید مقاله را برای سردبیر مجله ارسال کنید.

----------


## earse+erse

این رو خودم طراحی کردم

برا صفحه ی اول مجله 

نظر بدین

آقای سردبیر این جور طرح ها بدردتون می خوره؟
True=ادامه بدم؟ براتون میل کنم؟ چی کار کنم؟
False=هیچی دیگه بی خیال

----------


## y_rezaei96

سلام من هم آماده همکاری با این مجله هستم و خیلی خوشحال می شم سهمی تو این مجله داشته باشم. در ضمن من خودم شخصا می خوام همچین کاری برای شرکت خودمون انجام بدم .فقط يه پيشنهادي داشتم .اونم اينه كه لطف كنيد بخشي را براي گرافيك اختصاص بدين و در آن تازه هاي گرافيك و برنامه هاي ان را مطرح كنيد چرا كه من از گرافيك خيلي خوشم مي اد

----------


## h.jaza

@earse+erse 
نمی خوام بنزم تو ذقت ولی طراحیت اصلا امروزی نیست + اصلا متناسب یه مجله ی آنلاین نیست...

----------


## earse+erse

> @earse+erse 
> نمی خوام بنزم تو ذقت ولی طراحیت اصلا امروزی نیست + اصلا متناسب یه مجله ی آنلاین نیست...


من نمی خوام بزنم تو سر شما ولی هر چی روش مارک ایرانی باشه قدیمی، بنجول و نا متناسبه هر چیز دیگه ای متناسب



شما شکسته نستعلیق رو با Btitr مقایسه می کنید 
این فقط یه نظر بود تا شاید ازش الهام بگیرن بعضی ها . . . من نگفتم که آقا بیاین اینو بچسبونین به مجله وگرنه من میمیرم!!! :گریه:

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

توی ایمیل هم گفتم که به نظر من مناسب یه مجلۀ برنامه نویسی نیست. قرار نیست با هر پیشنهادی که می دید موافقت بشه. اگه طرح های دیگه ای هم دارید خوشحال میشیم ببینیم ؛ به هر حال اینجا تالار گفتگوست نه تالار موافقت
(ربطی هم به ایرانی بودن و ... نداره)




> من نمی خوام بزنم تو سر شما ولی هر چی روش مارک ایرانی باشه قدیمی، بنجول و نا متناسبه هر چیز دیگه ای متناسب
> 
> 
> 
> شما شکسته نستعلیق رو با Btitr مقایسه می کنید 
> این فقط یه نظر بود تا شاید ازش الهام بگیرن بعضی ها . . . من نگفتم که آقا بیاین اینو بچسبونین به مجله وگرنه من میمیرم!!!

----------


## earse+erse

> توی ایمیل هم گفتم که به نظر من مناسب یه مجلۀ برنامه نویسی نیست. قرار نیست با هر پیشنهادی که می دید موافقت بشه. اگه طرح های دیگه ای هم دارید خوشحال میشیم ببینیم ؛ به هر حال اینجا تالار گفتگوست نه تالار موافقت
> (ربطی هم به ایرانی بودن و ... نداره)


منم دارم همینو میگم . . . یه نظر بود همین و بس . . . . قرار هم نیست با هر نظری موافقت بشه دقیقا حرف شما درسته
ولی چون یکی گفت امروزی نیست من جوابشو دادم اگه سوء تعبیر شد عذر می خوام

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوستان
طرح منو دیدید؟

----------


## Green Way

> این تاپیک صرفا برای اعلام آمادگی کاربران ایجاد شده.
> 
> اگر مقاله ایی برای انتشار دارید، همانطور که در صفحه اول شماره های مجله هم ذکر شده، باید مقاله را برای سردبیر مجله ارسال کنید.


 
سلام 
من مطالبی دارم که می خواستم در سایت بذارم . متاسفانه در صفحه شخصی خودم نتونستم منویی پیدا کنم که راهنماییم کنه چطور اون مطلب رو بفرستم.
دوست دارم که در این سایت فعال باشم ولی سردرگم شدم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سلام 
> من مطالبی دارم که می خواستم در سایت بذارم . متاسفانه در صفحه شخصی خودم  نتونستم منویی پیدا کنم که راهنماییم کنه چطور اون مطلب رو بفرستم.
> دوست دارم که در این سایت فعال باشم ولی سردرگم شدم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


سلام،

این تاپیک مربوط به مجله برنامه نویس هست. برای سایت، شما ابتدا باید مشخص کنید که مطلب مورد نظرتان به کدامیک از تالارهای سایت مربوط هست، سپس از صفحه اصلی سایت وارد آن تالار بشید. در بالای صفحه گوشه راست دکمه ایجاد تاپیک جدید وجود داره که در صورتی که آن را کلیک کنید، صفحه مربوط به تاپیک جدید باز میشه. برای تاپیک مورد نظرتان عنوانی مناسب موضوع آن انتخاب کنید، و مطلب تان را در کادر ویرایش نمایش داده شده تایپ کنید. در پایان، روی دکمه ارسال کلیک کنید، تا مطلب شما به عنوان یک تاپیک جدید در سایت ثبت بشه، و در دسترس سایر کاربران قرار بگیره.

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi4467

سلام
من كل اين تاپيك رو دنبال كردم ولي نتونستن لينك دانلودي پيدا كنم. آيا هنوز ميشه شماره هاي قبلي را دانلود كرد؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام
> من كل اين تاپيك رو دنبال كردم ولي نتونستن لينك دانلودي پيدا كنم. آيا هنوز ميشه شماره هاي قبلي را دانلود كرد؟


سلام.
از بالای صفحه، "کتابخانه فایلها" رو انتخاب کنید. سپس روی بخش "مجله برنامه نویس" جلوی ebook ها کلیک کنید تا این صفحه باز بشه. با کلیک بر روی شماره مورد نظر، فایل مربوطه رو Download کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## sarah1361

سلام آقای موسوی من در یک تاپیکی خواندم که شما گفته بودید که برای ویرایش ادبی 
مقالات مجله به افرادی جهت این کار نیاز دارید من حاضر به همکاری در زمینه فوق الذکر میباشم 
با تشکر.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام آقای موسوی من در یک تاپیکی خواندم که شما گفته بودید که برای ویرایش ادبی مقالات مجله به افرادی جهت این کار نیاز دارید من حاضر به همکاری در زمینه فوق الذکر میباشم با تشکر.


سلام.
لطفا برای این مساله با آقای عسگری تماس بگیرید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mostafag

> سلام.
> از بالای صفحه، "کتابخانه فایلها" رو انتخاب کنید. سپس روی بخش "مجله برنامه نویس" جلوی ebook ها کلیک کنید تا این صفحه باز بشه. با کلیک بر روی شماره مورد نظر، فایل مربوطه رو Download کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام دوست عزیز
الان حدود 4 روزه می خوام برم توی این قسمت اما وقتی میرم داخلش پیغام میده این قسمت در دست تعمیر می باشد!!
پس این تعمیر کی تموم میشه؟!
با تشکر از شما

----------


## farhad nadimi

با سلام خدمت شما 

فکر نمی کنم دیر شده باشه ولی درخواست خودم رو باز برای کار با شما عزیزان اعلام 

می نمایم . انشا الله مورد بررسی قرار می گیرد ویا اگر هم نگرفت برای یک بار که خواندید

از شما تشکر می نمایم.

----------


## salehbagheri

> فکر نمی کنم دیر شده باشه ولی درخواست خودم رو باز برای کار با شما عزیزان اعلام 
> 
> می نمایم . انشا الله مورد بررسی قرار می گیرد ویا اگر هم نگرفت برای یک بار که خواندید
> 
> از شما تشکر می نمایم.


دوستان عزیز، ضمن تشکر و قدردانی، قبلا هم گفتم!

ما منتظر این نیستیم که کاربران فقط درخواست همکاری خودشون رو برای ما پست کنند!

اگه مایل به همکاری هستید فقط از طریق ارسال مقاله، مطالب مفید و ... که قابل چاپ در مجله هستند با سردبیر مجله (آقای مهدی عسگری) ارتباط برقرار کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## reza_program

سلام
ببخشید دوستان 
آخرین شماره مجله رو که خوندم شماره 4 بود
بعد از اون دیگه تولید نشد؟
یا تولید شده من نفهمیدم؟
چطوریه؟

----------


## Mask

مجله تعطیل شد؟

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

احتمالا به علت مشغله زیاد اعضای مجله ست.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

یا شایدم  فعلا تعطیل شده، دوستان ظاهرا وقت ندارن، خیلی وقته من حضور اساتیدی همچون Behrouz_Rad و Mehdi Asgari و علیرضا مداح و علی کشاورز و... رو در سایت ندیدم.

----------


## Felony

وقتی سن بالا میره و بحث تشکیل خانواده و ... پیش میاد دیگه وقت سر خاروندن برای طرف نمیمونه ، مثل اینکه بلاخره تیم مدیریت تصمیم به تغییراتی گرفته : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%DB%8C%D8%AF.

اگر این تاپیک اعلان میشد تا همه ببیننش و بتونن در نظر سنجی شرکت کنند بهتر بود ، چون خیلی از دوستان ماهی یک بار هم به بخش " گفتگو با مسئولین سایت " سر نمیزنند .

----------


## Mask

ممنون از آقای تاجیک.
بنده آمادگی خودم رو در ادامه نشر این مجله اعلام میکنم.
اگه مدیران عزیز اجازه بدهند ، و تمایل به ادامه این راه باشه ، بنده حاضر به مدیریت و نشر این مجله هستم.
در ضمن این رو هم مد نظر داشته باشیم ، بنده موقعیت چاپ و پخش مجله به صورت فیزیکی رو هم دارم . که فکر میکنم ، گزینه خوبی هم باشه.
ممنون.

----------

